# Seinen Char durch den Blizzardshop aufwerten



## DeathDragon (16. April 2010)

Moin Leute,
seit gestern kann man sich neute Items im Blizzardshop kaufen. Vorallem das neue Mount, welches man sich kaufen kann führt hier und im offiziellen Foren zu hitzigen Diskusionen und trotzdem kaufen sich extrem viele Leute das Mount für reales Geld. Wrocas beteuert währenddessen immerwieder, es seie nur eine kosmetische Anpassung und man würde keinen spielerischen Vorteile daraus ziehn. Man wolle auch nicht Items einführen die einen spielerischen Vorteil gewähren.

Aber was wäre jetzt, wenn plötzlich zusätzliche Inhalte im Blizzardshop angeboten werden. Also kaufe dir die Rolle der Verwüstung um Verwüsten Rang max+1 zu erhalten. Oder betrete die neue Instanz für nur 10Euro. Oder kaufe dir direkt einen raidfertigen Char auf ICC Niveau. Oder das beste: Kaufe für 10 Euro den Movementkrüppelumhang und du musst nie mehr aus dem Feuer gehn.
Wäre das eurer Meinung der endgültige Genickbruch von WoW? Würdet ihr weiterhin die monatlichen Kosten bezahlen? Oder würdet ihr nur ein bisschen im Forum flamen um dann selbst die Items zu kaufen?

Die Option: Wenn WoW kostenlos wird, ists mir egal habe ich jetzt nicht eingefügt, da diese Antwort die Umfrage etwas verfälschen würde. Ich müsste dann noch mehrere zusätzliche Optionen einfügen und das würde nur noch unübersichtlicher.


----------



## Lari (16. April 2010)

Dann würde ich aufhören.
Aber es wird frühestens soweit kommen, wenn Blizzardsa neues MMO kommt, und im gleichen Zug würde es Free2Play werden. Und bis dahin hab ich weiterhin Spaß am Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (16. April 2010)

Gar nichts machen [X]

Ich mag WoW - und es ist nicht mein Spiel. Sollen diejenigen, denen das Spiel gehört, sich Gedanken darum machen, was WIR wohl am liebsten hätten. Entweder sie treffen den Geschmack der Mehrheit oder nicht - so ist es immer und überall im Leben. Und überall gibt es auch Nörgler.


Interessant ist übrigens: Nur in deutschsprachigen Foren wird soviel geflamed bzg. des neuen Mounts. In den englischen sieht man fast gar nichts. Zusammenhang? Wer weiss.


----------



## Plek (16. April 2010)

Hallo

solange es Pets und Mounts gibt die keinen inem Raid helfen.
Oder den Char "besser" machen ist es ok. Nicht schön aber ok.

Wenn man jedoch Full T12 später kaufen kann, fände ich das
schrecklich. Sowas sollte nicht sein. WENN es soweit kommt.
Müsste unterm Item in Gelber Schrift stehn: "Wer dies Trägt kann nix
und muss sich Gear für Geld kaufen.

Was vllt eine Idee ist, wäre wenn man Skill kaufen kann =)

Mounts, Funitems, Pets alles ok...aber KEIN GEAR.


cia!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Mounts, Pets und evtl. noch Wappenröcke, Funitems etc. sind ok. Aber wenn man seinen Char irgendwann gegen echtes Geld "aufrüsten" kann dann heisst es "Good Bye Azeroth".


----------



## MayoAmok (16. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Mounts, Pets und evtl. noch Wappenröcke, Funitems etc. sind ok. Aber wenn man seinen Char irgendwann gegen echtes Geld "aufrüsten" kann dann heisst es "Good Bye Azeroth".



Genau so siehts aus. Aus dem "kann" wird dann irgenwann ein "muss", wenn man noch irgendwas erreichen will. Und dann ist wohl Schluss mit WOW für mich.


----------



## pandur0815 (16. April 2010)

Naja ganz ehrlich .. ob man sich irgendwann mal einen Top Char im Store holen kann, oder sich jeder Pfosten durch Dailies sein T10 zusammen bastelt, soo groß ist der Unterschied nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der einzige Zugewinn ist ne Zeitersparnis, aber sonst ...

[x] garnichts tun


Und was das Mount im Store angeht .. meine Güte es wird immer Zeter und Mordio geschrieen, als würde der Mann von der GEZ vor der Tür stehen und gleich den Fernseher mitnehmen, wenn ihr das Ding nicht kauft.

Es zwingt einen keiner, und haben möchte ich ihn auch nicht, den zum Reiten habe ich meine Amani Bärchen und zum flappern den roten Protodrachen. ^^
Und Li'l XT ist leider mal echt hässlich geworden Oo


----------



## Nagroth (16. April 2010)

Mit dem Itemshop muss ich sagen hat mir Blizzard ganz persönlich einen richtig großen Gefallen getan. Endlich kann man als WOW Spieler sich selber in den Hintern treten. OK, zugegeben man wird es erst merken wenn man mal wieder sein Konto geprüft hat, aber das ist Schicksal.
Nein ich fände es richtig gut wenn es im Shop Sachen für 100 oder gar bis 1000&#8364; geben würde. Und natürlich Sachen die euch in eurem geliebten "Status" oder wie ihr das nennt, beflügeln. Ja es gäbe sogar Spieler die so etwas kaufen würden. Wunderbar.


----------



## MayoAmok (16. April 2010)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Naja ganz ehrlich .. ob man sich irgendwann mal einen Top Char im Store holen kann, oder sich jeder Pfosten durch Dailies sein T10 zusammen bastelt, soo groß ist der Unterschied nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaub dem TE geht es nicht darum, dass man das gleiche bekommt, was man im Spiel mit viel Zeit selbst erreichen kann, sondern um Upgrades des Characters, die man im Spiel nicht bekommen kann, sondern nur im Shop.


----------



## Shendria (16. April 2010)

Der Umhang für die Movementkrüppel würd sicher in den Regalen verstauben^^   Wieviele gestehn sich scho selber ein das sie es mit Movement net ganz so auf sich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns wirklich spielrelevante Items nur noch zu kaufen gäbe wär meine WOW-"Karriere" vorbei.
Da fehlt für mich dann einfach der Sinn dahinter. Equip sollte für jeden gleichermaßen verfügbar sein (d.h. für mich durch quests, inis, raids, crafting). 
Meiner Meinung nach würde das WoW zerstören. Auch wenn jetzt schon viel vom Feeling, für mich, verloren gegangen ist, das würd bei mir den Schlußstrich ziehn. 
"Ich kauf mir mal eben für €50.-   komplett T-schlagmichtot und hau den letzten Boss in Instanz Irgendwas schnell mal um....   <<<<  wo bleibt da dann der Spass am Spielen??


----------



## MayoAmok (16. April 2010)

Andererseits fänd ich das lustig, wenn man dem Equipment ansieht, wo es der Spieler bekommen hat. 

Die kann man dann beim Equipcheck schön auslachen und wegschicken. Oder mitnehmen und beim Lootverteilen übersehen. 

Wozu sollten solche Leute noch raiden wollen, können sich doch ihre tollen Sachen kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (16. April 2010)

Persönlich denke ich, man sollte alle Inhalte sehen können - in annehmbarer Zeit und mit ausreichendem Skill - ohne etwas kaufen zu *müssen*.

D.h. wenn das neueste T-Set, das für die höchsten Instanzen notwendig wäre, NUR über den Shop erwerbbar sein würde --> ganz mies.

Meintwegen verkaufen sie Erbstücke (für Leute die mit WoW anfangen) für 10 Euro/Stück mit 10% mehr EP.
Seh ich untragisch. Da ist "wirb einen Freund" schlimmer vom "ich seh nur 10% von Azeroth und bin 80".


----------



## Lenay (16. April 2010)

Das einzigste was sie vielleicht mal machen würden und wenn wäre es auch nicht schlimm,accountgebundene Items im Shop anbieten,das wäre meiner Meinung nach nicht schlimm,weil jeder sich die kaufen könnte wenn er nur will.Das ganze hier ist bestimmt wieder aufgegriffen worden, weil das neue Mount im Shop erschienen ist richtig ? ^^ Denke ich einfach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Edanos (16. April 2010)

*Sobald dies geschehen würde, wäre ich der ERSTE der seinen Account KÜNDIGT und mit WoW AUFHÖRT, FÜR IMMER!*


----------



## DeathDragon (16. April 2010)

Wie erwähnt kam die Idee zur Umfrage nur, weil das neue Mount etc. im Blizzardshop eingeführt wurde und viele Leute schon anfingen zu drohen sie würden mit WoW aufhören sobald man sich einen Vorteil kaufen kann. Mich hat jetzt interessiert ob wirklich soviele Leute mit WoW aufhören würden deswegen.

Sobald man sich bessere Attacken und Gegenstände kaufen kann, wird es darauf hinauslaufen, dass man früher oder später nur noch mitgenommen wird wenn man die Items hat. Also muss man sich schlussendlich die Items kaufen und gibt mehr als die 13 Euro pro Monat aus. Wer macht schon gerne in einem Raid weniger dmg weil der andere einen Spell gekauft hat, der mehr dmg macht. Wer nimmt schon Leute mit die weniger dmg machen? Klar werden die Leute am Anfang beschimpft und aus Protest in Raids nicht mitgenommen, aber sobald es darum geht im Content weiterzukommen, kauft sich jeder das Item. Jeder will ja der Beste sein. Wenn ihr ehrlich zu euch seid, habt auch ihr in ICC den 10% Buff aktiv.

Die Leute die sich denken: Hey dann kann ich auch so IMBA sein wie For the Horde etc. sollten sich halt bewusst sein, dass auch For the Horde die Items kaufen wird um im Content schneller voran zu kommen und eine Chance gegen die anderen Gilden zu haben. Dadurch wird aber der aktuelle Content leichter und Blizzard muss die Bosse in WoW schwerer machen (mehr live, mehr dmg). Was schlussendlich darauf hinausläuft dass der IMBAROXXORSCHURKE wieder prozentuall genausowenig dmg macht wie vorher und in keinen Raids mitgenommen wird. Einfach mit dem Unterschied, dass er noch zusätzlich 50Euro ausgegeben hat.

Ebenfalls solltet ihr euch bewusst sein, dass umso schneller ein Char hochlevelt umso weniger lernt er seine Klasse kennen. Wenn ich mir direkt einen lvl 80 Char kaufen kann habe ich von WoW absolut 0 Ahnung und trotzdem möchte ich mitraiden. Das führt dann zu noch extremeren Equipchecks, Skillchecks etc. Wer will schon einen gekauften lvl 80 Char in ICC mitnehmen?


----------



## Fremder123 (16. April 2010)

*Warum sich da jetzt wieder alle Welt aufregt... sowas gibts doch schon lange. Schon mal den Spektraltiger gesehen? Oder das "Reithuhn"? Gibts schon lange Zeit über Codes, die sich NUR im (kostenpflichtigen) Trading Card Game befinden - sind also auch irgendwie gekauft und nicht mittels Erfolgen/ Farmens im Spiel erhältlich.

Also, was soll jetzt die Aufregung über den kosmischen Klepper? Ist doch nur ein Reittier zum rumrennen/ -fliegen/ -posen in Dala, damit kannst Du den Lichkönig nicht onehitten... unglaublich, aber es ist wirklich so!
*


----------



## Kylehaan (16. April 2010)

Ich würde meinen Acc auch direkt kündigen! Könnte mir aber wohl vorstellen das Blizz irgendwann mit so Sachen anfängt wie z.B. die alten Legendarys im  Shop anzubieten da sie ja mittlerweile keinen Spielvorteil mehr bieten würden. Also wundern würde es mich bei Blizz bestimmt nicht mehr^^

So long Kylehaan


----------



## Cryteki (16. April 2010)

das Genick ist schon seit Wotlk gebrochen und verwesen


----------



## Shadria (16. April 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Aber was wäre jetzt, wenn plötzlich zusätzliche Inhalte im Blizzardshop angeboten werden.



Du hast doch die Anwort eh schon selbst geschrieben:



DeathDragon schrieb:


> Wrocas beteuert währenddessen immer wieder, es seie nur eine kosmetische Anpassung und man würde keinen spielerischen Vorteile daraus ziehn. Man wolle auch nicht Items einführen die einen spielerischen Vorteil gewähren.



Meine Meinung: so eine "was wäre wenn"-Diskussion führt doch zu gar nix. Warum soll ich mir über Dinge die nicht kommen werden Gedanken machen? Sollte jetzt aber die "aber wenn doch"-Schreier kommen, denen sage ich: "wenn" es soweit ist, dann mache ich mir Gedanken...
Mir fällt gerade ein: wenn ich mir nächste Woche ein Bein breche.... welche Hose zieh ich dann bloß an wenn ich einen Gipsfuss habe.... wahhhh....


----------



## mordecai (16. April 2010)

Moin,moin...

also dieses Thema gab es seinerzeit schon bei den Pandapet im Shop.

Ich war damals absolut dagegen. Aber nun hat sich meine Meinung etwas relativiert. Ich habe zwar immer noch nix im Shop gekauft, obwohl ich den Panda echt gerne hätte, aber ich stoppe Blizz eh schon genug Geld in den Allerwertesten. Allein 3 Chartransfers in den letzen 2 Monaten. Aber egal.

Solange es stylische Sachen sind ok. Niemand muss sie kaufen. Ebenso hätte ich nix gegen Sachen, die einen gewissen Zeitaufwand verkürzen, zb +10% EP. Und glaubt mir, es wird noch viel mehr kommen. Ob ich jetzt mit nen WoW-Shirt rumrenne oder mein Char nen seltenes Mount hat. Beides ist nen Merchandising von Blizzard. Und solange die Leute es kaufen, wird es auch immer wieder neue Sachen geben. Und solange Blizz doppelt abkassieren kann, werden sie sicherlich nicht irgendwelche IMBA-Waffen verkaufen. Denn momentan reicht ja echt nen kleines Pet und die Leute kaufen.

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich hätte sogar nix dagegen, wenn man sich bei Blizz nen "nackten" 80er kaufen könnte. Das ewige Hochleveln nervt manchmal, obwohl ich mich auch auf Cataclysm freue. Gnom Priest is coming, ebenso nen Worg.

Und wenn Blizz wirklich Kohle machen will, dann bringen sie das Housing ins Spiel. Hier können sie wirklich jedes noch so kleine Teil verhökern, ist ja alles nur styltechnisch und bringt keinen Vorteil. Und glaubt mir, hier würde der Rubel rollen.

Was ich mir jedoch wirklich in Zukunft vorstellen kann:

- Slots pro Realm dazukaufen (besonders wenn Cata kommt)
- Klassentransfer
- Upgrade des Standardrucksacks
- Goldkauf direkt bei Blizzard
- Verbesserter Barbier (ganz neue Frisuren)
- Spezielle Kleider, zb Wappenröcke, Hüte
- "Rüstungen" für Tiere (kein HP Vorteil, sondern nur eine optische Änderung
- Farben zum einfärben der eigenen Rüstung
- Taunts und Tänze
- Funitems wie es sie schon bei den Weltevents gibt
- Zusätzliche Portale für Magier oder nen Ruhestein ohne CD
- Zusätzliche (Gilden-)Bank-slots
- Mounts der anderen Fraktion

Die Möglichkeiten sind endlos, ohne das Blizz überhaupt in das Balancesystem eingreifen müßte. Und deshalb sehe ich es einfach entspannter.


----------



## Sapper13 (16. April 2010)

Ha ha ha,

man das muss ja jetzt einige richtig hart getroffen haben. Ja das tut dem Ego schon weh oder? Auf einmal ist man mit MOUNT XY nicht mehr der Super Roxxer der überall gefragt wird: Boah ey woher ist das denn!

So armseelig aber dennoch ich find es immer geil wie sich die Community gegenseitig noch nichtmal das Schwarze unter dem Fingernagel gönnt. 

In diesem Sinne

Ein schönes Wochenende

Sapper


----------



## p1nk (16. April 2010)

super mal ein neues thema das noch nicht 1000 mal besprochen wurde....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (16. April 2010)

Hmmm... gab es eine solche diskussion nicht auch wo der shop geöffne wurde?

aber egal... b2t:

die wo jetzt sagen sie hören auf mit wow wenn es soweit kommt muss man mal fragen ob sie nicht heucheln... ich glaube die wo am lautesten schreien sind die wo solche dienste in anspruch nehmen werden. Seit doch froh das im momend nur kleine gimicks verkauft werden die nur schön aussehen... denn wir spieler entscheiden nicht was die anbieten... das macht blizzard alleine... obs es uns nun passt oder nicht... ende.


----------



## Dark Guardian (16. April 2010)

Viele Menschen haben offentsichtlich nicht kapiert das ein Unternehmen seine "Macht" durch seine Kunden bekommt.

Das sieht man bei allen möglichen Debatten wenns darum geht ob ein Unternehmen mit einer bestimmten Aktion nicht zu weit geht.

Gibt Leute die schimpfen auf Google wegen Street View, haben Google aber zeitgleich als Browserstartseite und warscheinlich noch nen gmail Account und lassen brav alle Tracking-Cookies von Google Analytics zu.

Hier ist es das gleiche... wir zocken alle WoW, schimpfen aber darauf wenn Blizzard einen weiteren kostenpflichtigen Dienst integriert. 

Warum? 

Darf ein Unternehmen nur noch begrenzt seine Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen? Klar will Blizzard Umsatz machen - den machen sie aber mit denen welche diese Dienste warnehmen. Wem sein Geld dafür zu Schade ist der soll es lassen. So einfach ist das.



> aber ich stoppe Blizz eh schon genug Geld in den Allerwertesten.



Zwingt dich dazu jemand? Nein. Du willst eine Dienstleistung also hast du auch eine Gegenleistung zu erbringen. Geschenkt gibt es nichts und wenn doch dann niemals ohne Hintergedanken des Schenkenden (sofern es sich dabei um ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen handelt).

Blizzard ist nicht die Wohlfahrt.


----------



## Minorjiel (16. April 2010)

Wenn es bei kosmetischen Sachen bleibt, dann ist mir das alles schnurz. 

Kommen irgendwann doch Items, die einen spielerischen Vorteil schaffen (auch wenn es jetzt heißt "Nein, niemals"....sag niemals nie :-) ), dann werde ich wohl meinen Account kündigen uns was anderes spielen. 

Allerdings nicht mit Schimpf und Schande, denn man sieht ja, das solch ein System auch bei ROM Anhänger findet und funktioniert. 

Für mich wäre das aber nichts, weil ich Warcraft eben genau wegen der Chancengleichheit mag. Theoretisch kann jeder das gleiche Ziel erreichen. Möchte sich jemand nach vorne katapultieren, dann muss er Zeit investieren und nicht einfach 50,- EURO von seiner Kreditkarte abbuchen lassen.

"Zeit ist (auch) Geld", wie es so schön heißt. Aber hier handelt es sich um eine Währung, die jedem Spieler zu Verfügung steht. Er muss sich seine Ressourcen lediglich einteilen :-)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (16. April 2010)

sobald items käuflich zu erwerben sind, die zahlenden spielern einen vorteil gegenüber anderen verschaffen (zb. ausrüstungsgegenstände, talente, usw.), kündige ich garantiert meinen account. allerdings bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass blizzard ein solches system nicht einführen wird.....wäre auch eher geschäftsschädigend als fördernd.

mounts und diverse fun-artikel, gibt es allerdings schon lange zu kaufen. zwar nicht direkt im blizzard shop... jedoch macht das keinen grossen unterschied. deshalb kann ich nicht verstehen, dass sich manche leute über das neue mount aufregen.


----------



## mordecai (16. April 2010)

Dark schrieb:


> Viele Menschen haben offentsichtlich nicht kapiert das ein Unternehmen seine "Macht" durch seine Kunden bekommt.
> 
> Das sieht man bei allen möglichen Debatten wenns darum geht ob ein Unternehmen mit einer bestimmten Aktion nicht zu weit geht.
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reissen.


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

Dann könnte Blizzard genauso  gut au Custom items machen mit x milionenstats und lvl 255 ect.
Ich würd aufhören wenns wirklich soweit kommen würde mit gegenständen kaufen


----------



## dudubaum (16. April 2010)

wen das so sein würde bye bye wow


----------



## Moktheshock (16. April 2010)

Fakt ist das Vieh bringt keine vorteile, wenn man liest die 310% bekommt es nur wenn schon ein 310% mount vorhanden ist^^

Ausserdem 20 euro find ich noch Fair, wenn man bedenkt wieviel leute scharf auf die Rakete bzw. das Zhevra sind^^ das kostet mindestens 25 euro kann aber bis zu 36 kosten^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (16. April 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> *Warum sich da jetzt wieder alle Welt aufregt... sowas gibts doch schon lange. Schon mal den Spektraltiger gesehen? Oder das "Reithuhn"? Gibts schon lange Zeit über Codes, die sich NUR im (kostenpflichtigen) Trading Card Game befinden - sind also auch irgendwie gekauft und nicht mittels Erfolgen/ Farmens im Spiel erhältlich.
> 
> Also, was soll jetzt die Aufregung über den kosmischen Klepper? Ist doch nur ein Reittier zum rumrennen/ -fliegen/ -posen in Dala, damit kannst Du den Lichkönig nicht onehitten... unglaublich, aber es ist wirklich so!
> *



Mag zwar sein aber son Booster Pack vom TCG kostet mit unter mehr als 20 Euro dazu kommt noch dass man Glück haben muss das bei den Karten son code dabei ist, demnach ist es schon irgendwo scheiße.

Mir kanns egal sein wer sich son Mount kaufen möchte der solls machen. Sollte es tatsächlich soweit kommen dass man seinen Char aufwerten kann dann sag ich auch "auf nimmer wiedersehen"!

Irgend ein Vollidiot bei Blizzard wird in der nächsten Konferenz diesen Vorschlag machen und dann wirds doch umgesetzt

Dass hat Blizz beim *Fraktionswechsel , Beide Fraktionen auf PVP Servern, Charakter und Charakter anpassung* auch behauptet es würde sowas niemals geben.

mfg


----------



## Thrainan (16. April 2010)

Imho sollten MMO's entweder per Abo, oder halt per ingameshop finanziert sein. Schon der aktuelle ingame Inhaltene Blizzardshop geht mir zu weit. Sollte es jemals dazu kommen das ich mir Waffe x oder T_Set y für geld kaufen kann gäbe es imho keinen Grund mehr monatliche Gebühren abzudrücken. Den sowas kann ich ja auch bei reinen Shop basierten Spielen haben. 
Und ernsthaft, WoW hat inzwischen soviel Konkurenz, da findet sich für jeden Wechselwilligen was spaßiges.


----------



## Sobe1 (16. April 2010)

Ich selber spiele eigentlich nur noch wegen paar Freunden aus der Gilde und Heiler zu sein macht Spass. Nur war ich schon mehrmals für 2-3 Wochen ohne Spielzeit wo ich einfach keien Gamecard neu aktiviert habe...

Und seit Wotlk ist das alles einfacher ect. Ich hatte mit BC keine Probleme und ich stand nie im BT, da hatte man diesen WoW effekt, wenn man die Leute sah. Blutkessel war ein Server, wo über 90% der Spieler nie über T4 itemlvl waren. Nun kann man mounts pets kaufen, ist nur ne Frage der Zeit bis der Rest kommt.

Wieviel gestern Abend am posen waren und sich cool fühlten...

PS: Damals bin ich zu WoW nur wegen der Warcraftwelt gekommen und sonst nix. Hatte andere vorher getestet und alles war mit Itemshops ect... Werd mir nix kaufen und sobald Gear kaufbar ist, ist richtig Ende und nicht für 2-3 Wochen. Die Vielzocker dürfen mit harterkämpften Items posen, aber wenn man mit gekauften post, ist das irgendwie komisch^^

edit: Das Kartenspiel ist eigentlich auch an der Grenze mit dem Tiger, aber sowas war alles sehr selten und akzeptabel oder die Funitems die verbrauchbar waren. Viel Glück war nötig. Andere haben sich die Karte dann gekauft, was vergleichbar damit ist z.B. ZA damals gezogen geworden zu sein. Obwohl man dort nix zu suchen hatte^^ Dann gibt es ja noch die Goldseller -_- Einfach abwarten und wir dürfen gespannt sein!


----------



## Chelrid (16. April 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus. Aus dem "kann" wird dann irgenwann ein "muss", wenn man noch irgendwas erreichen will. Und dann ist wohl Schluss mit WOW für mich.




Quelle, wo gesagt wird das es irgendwann ein Muss wird? - das einzige was man derzeit muss um vorran zukommen: 13 Euro bezahlen, damit das überhaupt darf und dann Zeit investieren.


----------



## Nagroth (16. April 2010)

Ich hoffe das es auch bald Items gibt die einem einen spielerischen Vorteil schaffen. Dann gäbe es bald nur noch spielsüchtige WOW Spieler die in der Schuldenfalle stecken und dann mit WOW aufhören müßten weil sie ihre Raten nicht zahlen können. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithlen (16. April 2010)

Sobe schrieb:


> Wieviel gestern Abend am posen waren und sich cool fühlten...



Entschuldige bitte, aber es gibt einfach Leute, denen das Mount gefällt und die es sich leisten WOLLEN! 
Manche freuen sich einfach darüber, dass sie ein tolles Reittier bekommen können ohne die ganzen Achievements oder Rufpunkte
machen zu müssen. 

Und dass es dann Leute gibt, die mehr oder weniger mit dem Finger auf sie zeigen und meinen:_ "Bäh, du hast so ein
ur peinliches Mount gekauft, 20 Euro, na du bist blöd, kommst dir wohl gut vor." _bestätigt nur mal wieder, wie unheimlich
gemein und missgünstig der Großteil der Menschheit ist. 

Lasst die Leute doch einfach zufrieden, die sich Sachen aus Shops oder dem TCG kaufen und erfreut euch an eurem Char und euren
Erfolgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (16. April 2010)

Chelrid schrieb:


> Quelle, wo gesagt wird das es irgendwann ein Muss wird? - das einzige was man derzeit muss um vorran zukommen: 13 Euro bezahlen, damit das überhaupt darf und dann Zeit investieren.



Es wird derzeit nirgends gesagt, aber ich kenn doch die Community. In Zeiten wo man unter 5k GS nichtmal mehr zur Naxx Weekly mitgenommen wird, ist davon auszugehen, dass man das bessere Item im Shop (sollte es denn eins geben...irgendwann) kaufen muss, um bei den Random Raidleitern, die sich gern in Dalaran anwinken lassen, eine Chance auf nen Raidplatz zu haben. 

Ich bitte aber, nun keine Random/Gildenraid Diskussion anzufangen.


----------



## Grolosh (16. April 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Aber was wäre jetzt, wenn plötzlich zusätzliche Inhalte im Blizzardshop angeboten werden.



Das ist bereits in der Entwicklung. Den Anfang macht der externe Vollzugriff auf das Auktionshaus: http://forums.wow-eu...&sid=3&pageNo=1



			
				Ulvareth schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Heute möchten wir euch eine Vorschau auf einen neuen Dienst bieten, der sich derzeit in der Entwicklung befindet und *der es Spielern erlauben wird, über die Webseite des Arsenals oder die Arsenal-Applikation für das iPhone und den iPod Touch direkt auf das Auktionshaus zuzugreifen.*
> ...
> An dieser Stelle ist es wichtig zu erwähnen, dass bestimmte Elemente dieses Dienstes auf Premium-Basis angeboten werden.
> ...


Kosmetische Verbesserung sieht ein bissl anders aus. ;-)


----------



## Nagroth (16. April 2010)

Stimmt das wirklich das man in WOW mittlerweile Goldstücke zahlen muss um an einem Naxx-Raid teilnehmen zu dürfen?????


----------



## Orthrus (16. April 2010)

Ich hab das zwar gerade schon mal in einem Blog gepostet,
aber ich denke es past auch gut hierher. 

Sorry, aber eine Firma die darauf verzichtet neue Gewinnfelder zu erschließen verdient es nicht am Markt zu bestehen,
dies gilt insbesondere wenn dieses möglich ist ohne das Anderen dadurch ein Nachteil entsteht.

Wenn sich jemand im Blizz-Shop bedient (nein ich habe keine Kreditkarte)
ensteht mir dadurch im Spiel kein Nachteil und er/sie hat dadurch keinen Spielrelevanten Vorteil.

So lange sich dieses nicht ändert, sehe ich den Verkauf im Shop durchaus positiv.
Es ist allemal besser das Mount im Shop zuverkaufen, anstatt es über Trading-Cards zu verteilen,
die dann bei eBay für hunderte von Euros gehandelt werden.

Mir ist auch lieber Blizz erwirtschaftet zusätzliche Gewinne durch den Verkauf von Fan-Artikeln,
anstatt die Preise für die Game-Cards zu erhöhen.
(... insofern profitieren davon auch die Spieler,
die halt nicht mit dem "Goldenen Löffel" in der Hand, das Licht der Welt erblickt haben)

Warum jemand für einen "Haufen Pixel" kein reales Geld ausgeben darf erschließt sich mir nun gar nicht.
Geben wir nicht alle unseren monatlichen Obolus um uns in diesem Pixelhaufen namens Azeroth bewegen zu können
und haben wir nicht das Spiel bezahlt um einen Haufen Pixel ( unsere Chars) zu erstellen?

Nebenbei bemerkt ein Item-Shop, alla "Free2Play"-Game
(ich hasse diesen Begriff, weil er schlichtweg verarsche ist)
heisst eben nicht nur das dort Gamerelevante Gegenstände angboten werden, sondern bedeutet auch
(und das ist für mich das eigentlich perfide daran) 
das Gameplay und die Spielmechanik werden so ausgerichtet, dass ohne Zukauf im Shop Spielerfolge kaum oder gar nicht erreichbar sind.

Und ich glaube nicht, das Blizzard vor hat das zu ändern, denn dann wäre WOW wirklich tot, auch für mich.

Euch ein schönes Wochenende,
mit untoten Grüßen....


----------



## Stevesteel (16. April 2010)

ich fände es gar nicht so schlecht, dann wäre WOW endlich Kiddy und Hartz4 frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sobe1 (16. April 2010)

Mithlen schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber es gibt einfach Leute, denen das Mount gefällt und die es sich leisten WOLLEN!
> Manche freuen sich einfach darüber, dass sie ein tolles Reittier bekommen können ohne die ganzen Achievements oder Rufpunkte
> machen zu müssen.
> 
> ...



Genau da liegt das Problem, wer Spass dran hat, darf das gerne kaufen. Muss man dann aber am Dalaran Brunnen posen und andere (die es nicht haben) nicht in Ruhe lassen? Solange es bei wirkliche spielunrelevanten items geht ist das ok. Kann man Erfolge nicht damit pushen? Pets/Mounts (weitere werden folgen) und die Anforderungen sind nur für die schwer, die sich nix kaufen. Früher war sowas zum zeigen, wie erfolgreich man war und seien wir ehrlich es macht doch diese Sparte aus. 

Blizzard hat es geschafft eine weitere Gewinnquelle zu erschließen, dort haben welche ihren Job gemacht! Aber ist das Sinn und Zweck? Naja die ganze Diskussion ist eh für die Katz, jeder weiß wie das endet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: nein, ich war nicht so ein Poser (war zwar am Anfang von MH, jedoch nicht ein T5 oder höher gehabt). Meine Kumpels von damals haben auch alle schon aufgehört und das WoW was man durch Warcraft 3 + TFT erwartete ist nun mit dem Lichking zuende. Bald hab auch ich die letzten 30% überstanden und er liegt. cata wird cool und erfolgreich nur ob ich aufspringe kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Minorjiel (16. April 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich fände es gar nicht so schlecht, dann wäre WOW endlich Kiddy und Hartz4 frei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffe, ich habe dies jetzt korrekterweise als Ironie interpretiert.

Falls Du das doch ernst meinst, dann probiere mal bitte RoM aus. Die Chats und der Umgang steht der WoE-Community in nichts nach. Das ists sogar noch ne Ecke härter, weil keine monatlichen Grundgebühren anfallen.

Und "Kiddies" investieren dann vermutlich ein Teil des Taschengelds in virtuelle WoW-Ausrüstung...gerade weil eben "Kiddy" und "Style" einhergeht und dies wesentlich extremer als bei "reiferen" Leuten, die eigentlich nur Bock auf gelegentliches Zocken haben und nicht unbedingt Wert auf ein schickes Glaspferd mit Flügeln legen....behaupte ich einfach mal so.


----------



## Nagroth (16. April 2010)

Ich glaube er meint das mit Kiddy und Hartz4 frei etwas anders.
Denn wenn diese beiden Gruppen ihr reales Geld für Imaginäres ausgeben werden sie über kurz oder lang alles Geld ausgegeben haben und dann kein Geld mehr für die Raten haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithlen (16. April 2010)

Sobe schrieb:


> Muss man dann aber am Dalaran Brunnen posen und andere (die es nicht haben) nicht in Ruhe lassen? Solange es bei wirkliche spielunrelevanten items geht ist das ok. Kann man Erfolge nicht damit pushen? Pets/Mounts (weitere werden folgen) und die Anforderungen sind nur für die schwer, die sich nix kaufen. Früher war sowas zum zeigen, wie erfolgreich man war und seien wir ehrlich es macht doch diese Sparte aus.



Jaja, da hast du schon Recht, ich sammle auch leidenschaftlich gerne Mounts und Pets und bin eine Achievement Jägerin, aber ich habe mir noch NIE ein Pet im Shop gekauft!
Das ist jetzt das erste Mount/Ding im Shop was mir gefällt und was ich mir auch leisten MÖCHTE! Sicher könnt ich schon eine weitere Achievementstufe haben, wenn ich mir jetzt die andren Pets kaufe, aber das ist ja nicht mein Ziel und das darfst du auch nicht verallgemeinern! Nicht jeder der jetzt ein Mount hat oder ein kaufbares Pet will damit angeben nur weil er ZUFÄLLIG in der Nähe des Brunnens oder Flugplatzes steht! Das ist halt leider eine negative Einstellung von Grund auf, die auch die Spieler belastet, die sich das Mount einfach nur kaufen, weil sie es hübsch finde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke mir auch, wenn jemand an mir vorbeireitet mit dem Mount "Oh cool, dem gefällts auch." oder mit einem Pet das selbe. Solange die Leute nicht nervig rumschreien "Guck was ich für ein geiles Item hab, blaaaah" seh ich darin auch keine Provokation. Genauso das Posen am Flugplatz find ich nur begrenzt störend. 

Ich mein ich geh ja auch nicht auf der Straßezu jemanden hin, der grad in seinen Porsche steigt und sag: "Na, kommst dir wohl gut vor, weil du dir nen Porsche leisten kannst." ODER? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (16. April 2010)

itemshop wie in rom, wirds erst geben wenn die abozahlen deutlich fallen und nur durch monatsgebühren nicht mehr genug geld reinkommt


----------



## Müllermilch (16. April 2010)

Ich wär dafür das man sich einen Helden auf LVL 80 kaufen kann....das fänd ich toll,der Rest is no-go. 
Das Lvln ist das einzige das mich zurzeit davon abhält wieder zu Spielen,ist mir viel zu anstrengend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serephit (16. April 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich habe dies jetzt korrekterweise als Ironie interpretiert.
> 
> Falls Du das doch ernst meinst, dann probiere mal bitte RoM aus. Die Chats und der Umgang steht der WoE-Community in nichts nach. Das ists sogar noch ne Ecke härter, weil keine monatlichen Grundgebühren anfallen.
> 
> Und "Kiddies" investieren dann vermutlich ein Teil des Taschengelds in virtuelle WoW-Ausrüstung...gerade weil eben "Kiddy" und "Style" einhergeht und dies wesentlich extremer als bei "reiferen" Leuten, die eigentlich nur Bock auf gelegentliches Zocken haben und nicht unbedingt Wert auf ein schickes Glaspferd mit Flügeln legen....behaupte ich einfach mal so.



mmhhhh...
ich möchte einen neuen Servertyp: er soll genauso sein wie alle anderen nur mit dem Unterschied, dass man
40 € zahlen muss im Monat. Das hält diese "Randgruppen" auch ab.

Ach ja, wer ironie sucht: sorry, gibt es nicht...


----------



## Cotraxis (16. April 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich fände es gar nicht so schlecht, dann wäre WOW endlich Kiddy und Hartz4 frei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich sehe es mal so das du ungefähr genauso viel Hirn besitzt wie Skill im Spiel...
Was hat der Blizzshop mit Kiddies oder Hartz4 Leuten zu tun... REIN GARNICHTS !!!
Also diskriminierung ist hier glaube ich fehl am Platz...

By TE - Wenn es doch irgendwann wie bei Regnum-Online oder ROM wird dann haben einige Spieler mit gekauften Rüssis nur einen geringen Vorteil denn der Raid wird schnell merken das der- oder diejenige nicht mit dem Char umgehen kann...


----------



## Gliothiel (16. April 2010)

Viel schlimmer finde ich das Gepose mancher Leute vor den Banken und anderne Plätzen, wenn sie auf ihren diversen Drachen die ganze Bildschirmfläche einnehmen und man weder zu den NPC noch zu den Briefkästen Zugriff hat. Ja es ist eine Leistung diese Spezialdrachen zu erhalten und man kann drauf stolz sein, aber doch nicht so, dass man den anderen das Spiel verdirbt. Und ich finde das Mount weit weniger nervig.

Ja, ich hab mir das Mount auch geleistet.
Ja ich mag es, mir gefällt es

Warum müssen immer solche Mimimi-Neid-Threads entstehen wenn mal was Neues kommt?

Schon lustig wie die Wellen hoch gehen.


----------



## Cotraxis (16. April 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> mmhhhh...
> ich möchte einen neuen Servertyp: er soll genauso sein wie alle anderen nur mit dem Unterschied, dass man
> 40 € zahlen muss im Monat. Das hält diese "Randgruppen" auch ab.
> 
> Ach ja, wer ironie sucht: sorry, gibt es nicht...




Auch zu dir... du bist auch einer wie der auf Seite 3 ganz oben... für manche dann doch ein armes Würstchen das nur in Dala rumsteht und protzt mit dem kompletten T10 Set 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (16. April 2010)

102 Stimmen für "Gar nichts." Da brauch ich keine Worte mehr. Da sehe ich schon wo wir hingekommen sind.


----------



## Yveri1985 (16. April 2010)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Ich wär dafür das man sich einen Helden auf LVL 80 kaufen kann....das fänd ich toll,der Rest is no-go.
> Das Lvln ist das einzige das mich zurzeit davon abhält wieder zu Spielen,ist mir viel zu anstrengend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fuehrt nur dazu das du magier triffst die ned wissen das sie sheepen koennen , priester kennen kein shakel undnaja tanks kennen spott mitlwerweile sowieso nicht mehr ^^

wie eben schon von iwem gesagt , solangs nur style dinge sind wie mounts/pets oder aehnliches , isses doch wurscht was se im store alles anbieten
(sollten dann nur dinge sein die man nicht druch farmen/drops etc bekommen kann)
allerdings sobald man sich fuer seine zauber nen +1rang kaufen kann, kann ich auch auf nen privatserver gehn , denen 20&#8364; spenden und bekomm nen 1h schwert mit x millionen stats ,
und das is witzlos...


und spart uns die diskussion von wegen "kluft zwichen arm und reich"... die gabs schon im anderen thread , und da wars auch nutzlos ^^


----------



## Tank_jr (16. April 2010)

also ich würde aufhören.

es würde mir keinen spaß mehr machen, wenn ich durch zusätzliches geld meinen char ausrüsten könnte um den content zu erleben.
ich würde mich einem anderen spiel zuwenden. auch wenn sie nicht so schön sind wie wow.


----------



## Gonzo73 (16. April 2010)

Darum mag ich auch ROM nicht. Dort kann man ja alles kaufen. Damit ist das Spielerlebnis hinüber. 
Leider kann in WOW ja auch jeder  T10 bekommen ohne jemals ne RAID ini von innen gesehen zu habn.
Da sag ich dann nur CHEATER


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (16. April 2010)

So lange die Items nicht den Rüstungswert aufbessern, ist es doch egal. Damit meine ich: weder Set noch Non-Setteile kaufen, die dafür sorgen, dass Kampfwerte steigen oder sinken.
Bsp: keine T-Sets, Arena-Sets usw. Alles was die Heil, Dmg, Tankwerte anhebt. 
Für Spassteile, wiso nicht, wers Geld ausgeben will *hust*. Obwohl es natürlich blöd ist - für die anderen - wenn man durch z.B. Pets und Mounts seine Erfolge aufbessern kann.
Nur die Erfolge haben keinen Einfluss auf den Raid (Sammelerfolge)

Grüße


----------



## Magnison (16. April 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Meintwegen verkaufen sie Erbstücke (für Leute die mit WoW anfangen) für 10 Euro/Stück mit 10% mehr EP.
> Seh ich untragisch. Da ist "wirb einen Freund" schlimmer vom "ich seh nur 10% von Azeroth und bin 80".



Das wär schlichtweg genial! Und das mein ich jetzt ernst nicht sarkastisch.


----------



## Gliothiel (16. April 2010)

Ich hab den ultimativen Grund gefunden warum man das Mount braucht.

Nicht um andere vor Neid gelb werden zu lassen
Nicht um Erfolge zu erfarmen

Das ist ein absolut geniales RP-Teil!

Stellt euch vor: Hochzeit in Azeroth und die Braut kommt auf dem Teil an *schwärm*


----------



## Cotraxis (16. April 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Ich hab den ultimativen Grund gefunden warum man das Mount braucht.
> 
> Nicht um andere vor Neid gelb werden zu lassen
> Nicht um Erfolge zu erfarmen
> ...




Joar das kann ich mir auf nem RP-Server gut vorstellen (Der Rat von Dalaran ftw) ^^


----------



## Gonzo73 (16. April 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Ich hab den ultimativen Grund gefunden warum man das Mount braucht.
> 
> Nicht um andere vor Neid gelb werden zu lassen
> Nicht um Erfolge zu erfarmen
> ...




ÄÄHH...NE...Ich hasse Hochzeiten und Familienfeiern


----------



## sappiron (16. April 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> itemshop wie in rom, wirds erst geben wenn die abozahlen deutlich fallen und nur durch monatsgebühren nicht mehr genug geld reinkommt



Nie im leben wird es das geben!
So dumm währ Blizz nicht, die wiesen wie sie Taktisch ohne verluste an Geld kommen.

Abozahlen fallen? nene, die werden eher steigen! Massiv steigen... warum?
na ganz klar, sobald SC2 und D3 am Start sind, zahlt man ja für den Blizz account, d.h 13€ im Monart und du kannst alles spielen.
Und jetzt ma ehlich, wer wird nicht SC2, D3 oder vl. sogar Wc4 spielen?

thx

haut rein


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. April 2010)

Ich würde blizzard flamen (GM ticket) würde meine chars löschen.
Allein das neue mount is "too much" find ich.


----------



## snif07 (16. April 2010)

Mir ist doch völlig egal was die in ihrem Shop anbieten, solange ich mich für 13 Euro frei bewegen kann und überall reinkomme...

Die bieten Dinge der Rubrik "Dinge die die Welt nicht baucht an" und die Community tut so als würde der 3. Weltkrieg ausbrechen...


----------



## Gonzo73 (16. April 2010)

sappiron schrieb:


> Nie im leben wird es das geben!
> So dumm währ Blizz nicht, die wiesen wie sie Taktisch ohne verluste an Geld kommen.
> 
> Abozahlen fallen? nene, die werden eher steigen! Massiv steigen... warum?
> ...



Ich zock das bestimmt nicht! Da ich weder SC1 noch D1 oder D2 gezockt habe. WC4??...nö...selbst wenn es kommen sollte^^


----------



## MrBlaki (16. April 2010)

Es werden nie Items die einen Vorteil verschaffen im Blizzard Shop verkauft.
Blizzard würde es nicht riskieren da wahrscheinlich viel zu viele Abos gekündigt werden würden.

Und wem schon das Mount zu viel ist, kann ich nicht verstehen.
Es passt sich dem Reitskill an, sprich könnt ihr noch nicht reiten könnt ihr das Mount auch noch nicht nutzen.


----------



## Atinuviell (16. April 2010)

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist warum die Heuler jetzt erst heulen?!
Was ist den mit den ganzen Items die man durch die Kartensets bekam? Oder gar bei Ebay gekauft hat?
Die haben auch Geld gekostet.
Diese ganzen Schwarzseher gehen an mir vorbei. Wer will soll den Blizzshop leerkaufen (so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und wer nich will läßt es einfach bleiben.


----------



## Baradakas (16. April 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Interessant ist übrigens: Nur in deutschsprachigen Foren wird soviel geflamed bzg. des neuen Mounts. In den englischen sieht man fast gar nichts. Zusammenhang? Wer weiss.




Arandes hat als einziger den punkt getroffen!!


----------



## Deadlift (16. April 2010)

Edanos schrieb:


> *Sobald dies geschehen würde, wäre ich der ERSTE der seinen Account KÜNDIGT und mit WoW AUFHÖRT, FÜR IMMER!*



Find solche Aussagen immer geil.

Alle die die groß sie quitten schrein bleiben doch bis zum bitteren Ende, tausendmal gehört, tausendmal erlebt.

Sobald die Cashcow läuft wird Blizzard da noch mehr nachschieben, warum? Weils dann scheiß egal ist wieviele quitten wenn du aus einem User die 4-6fache Monatsgebühr rauspressen kannst.


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. April 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:
			
		

> ich fände es gar nicht so schlecht, dann wäre WOW endlich Kiddy und Hartz4 frei


Und ich fände es nicht schlecht wenn es in Deutschland gute Erziehung und genügend Arbeitsplätze geben würde.

Kommt doch bitte mal runter. Es geht im Blizzshop um Goodies, nicht um Spielinhalte.
Mehr als die Hälfte der Spieler würde ihren WoW-Account kündigen sobald es Rüssi gegen Bares gebe.



> Sobald die Cashcow läuft wird Blizzard da noch mehr nachschieben, warum? Weils dann scheiß egal ist wieviele quitten wenn du aus einem User die 4-6fache Monatsgebühr rauspressen kannst.


Uh einmalige Einnahmen gegen feste, monatliche Einnahmen. Das rentiert sich. Und was man da an Steuern spart. :>


----------



## Boccanegra (16. April 2010)

Falls so etwas kommt, dann sicher nicht so, dass der Content, den man sich im Shop kauft, nur dort erhältlich wäre. Eher so, dass etwas, das man sich im Spiel mit einigem Zeitaufwand erwerben kann, man dann eben für jene, die keine Zeit dafür haben (oder haben wollen) in den Shop gegen echtes Geld stellt. Am Anfang vielleicht nur Fun-Items (so was wie zb. die Täuschungskugel, oder wie der Stab, der einen in einen Timbermaw verwandelt), später dann anderes mehr. Das lässt sich auch noch sehr schön mit dem Argument verbrämen, man würde damit doch nur den Casuals entgegenkommen wollen, denen es nicht so leicht möglich ist, so und so viele Marken zu sammeln oder einen Boss in einem Raid so oft zu legen bis das gewünschte Item fällt. Sie könnten wunderbar damit argumentieren, dass so niemand benachteiligt ist: die einen erspielen sich den Content, die anderen kaufen ihn sich eben im Shop.

Ich möchte wetten, dass mittlerweile die Masse der Spieler ein solches Modell akzeptieren würden. Das war gewiss nicht immer der Fall, aber mittlerweile sind meines Erachtens die Spieler einigermaßen daran gewöhnt über das normale Abonnement hinaus für bestimmte Dinge und bestimmte Dienste mit echtem Geld zu bezahlen. Und wenn die Spieler dafür bereit sind, sich damit auch noch gut Geld machen lässt, warum sollte Kotick (der CEO von Activision-Blizzard, bekannt für seine Aussagen, dass Computerspiele einen Zweck haben: maximalen Profit für das Unternehmen generieren, und sonst nichts) dann so was nicht bringen wollen?

Es würden, wenn so etwas wie oben skizziert,  ins Spiel käme, gewiss einige das Abo kündigen. Die Masse aber nicht. Und es wäre, wie der Erfolg des Mounts jetzt zeigt, finanziell sehr lukrativ. Was übrigens Wrocas (oder überhaupt ein dt. CM) dazu schreibt und meint, kann man getrost vergessen. Solche Entscheidungen werden in den USA getroffen. Und irgendwann mal bekommen es die CMs in Deutschland (bzw. Europa) auch mitgeteilt. Meist, wenn es in den US-Foren schon fleißig diskutiert wird.


----------



## Casp (16. April 2010)

Langsam reicht mir die Schwarzmalerei.. war bei der Einführung des Itemshops schon schlimm genug und das muss jetzt nicht wieder anfangen. Diese schwachsinnigen Spekulationen sind so dämlich und bringen rein gar nichts.
Was würdet ihr machen wenn... ist mir doch scheiss egal.

Leviathan666 (so evil!) hat das gut auf den Punkt gebracht - es gibt nichtmal logische Gründe für Blizzard, besonders keine finanziellen.
Hier kann wohl kaum von einem Dammbruch die Rede sein.


----------



## Yveri1985 (16. April 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Interessant ist übrigens: Nur in deutschsprachigen Foren wird soviel geflamed bzg. des neuen Mounts. In den englischen sieht man fast gar nichts. Zusammenhang? Wer weiss.




klar , das was deutsche gut koennen is meckern ^^


----------



## Lekraan (16. April 2010)

Plek schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> solange es Pets und Mounts gibt die keinen inem Raid helfen.
> Oder den Char "besser" machen ist es ok. Nicht schön aber ok.
> ...



/sign Brudaaaaa!


----------



## Traklar (16. April 2010)

Wenns wirklich so weit kommt und Blizzard z.B. T-Sets über Shop verkauft, dann geht es sowieso schon mit WoW zu Ende und ich bin weg. Blizzard wird bestimmt noch einige Mounts und Pets zum verkauf anbieten, vielleicht auch Wappenröcke oder Funitems, aber ich denke nie, dass sie was anbieten werden, was irgendwie das Spiel beeinflusst (EQ, XP, Ruf, besseres Bufffood etc.).


----------



## Stevesteel (16. April 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> Ich sehe es mal so das du ungefähr genauso viel Hirn besitzt wie Skill im Spiel...
> Was hat der Blizzshop mit Kiddies oder Hartz4 Leuten zu tun... REIN GARNICHTS !!!
> Also diskriminierung ist hier glaube ich fehl am Platz...
> 
> By TE - Wenn es doch irgendwann wie bei Regnum-Online oder ROM wird dann haben einige Spieler mit gekauften Rüssis nur einen geringen Vorteil denn der Raid wird schnell merken das der- oder diejenige nicht mit dem Char umgehen kann...



ich meinte es NICHT ironisch.
Jugendlich unter 18 Jahren dürfen keine Kaufverträge abschließen, somit auch keine Kreditkarte nutzen.
Arbeitslose resp. Hartz4 Empfänger können sich solche Sonderposten wahrscheinlich im Monat auf Dauer nicht leisten, ergo, alle beiden
Bevölkerungsschichten fallen über kurz oder lang aus WOW weg.
Klasse Sache.
Oder gibt es Grund der dagegen spricht?


----------



## Orthrus (16. April 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich meinte es NICHT ironisch.
> Jugendlich unter 18 Jahren dürfen keine Kaufverträge abschließen, somit auch keine Kreditkarte nutzen.
> Arbeitslose resp. Hartz4 Empfänger können sich solche Sonderposten wahrscheinlich im Monat auf Dauer nicht leisten, ergo, alle beiden
> Bevölkerungsschichten fallen über kurz oder lang aus WOW weg.
> ...



Bezug nehmend auf die aktuelle wirtschaftliche Gesamtsituation, wünsche ich Dir einen schnellen, sozialverträglichen Abstieg in die oben genannte Bevölkerungsgruppe.

Oder gibt es einen Grund der dagegen spricht?

Mit untoten Grüßen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (16. April 2010)

Eins vorneweg:

Neues Mount gekauft, glücklich und zufrieden! 
Warum?

Weil ich es mir leisten kann!

... ich hoffe nur, dass alle die es "too much" finden 
und gleich aufhören wollen zu spielen wenn man auch andere Items im Shop kaufen kann
alle vom Realmpool Blutdurst kommen... dann kann ICH endlich wieder laaaagfrei spielen!

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit und ein schönes Wochenende!

Und ja ich würde auch die Items kaufen, wenn sie mich weiterbringen und mir den 
SPASS am SPIEL steigern, weil DAS, also der SPASS, sollte hier absolut im Vordergrund stehen.

Wer den nicht mehr hat... spielt bitte Hello Kitty oder Ponyhof 8!

Tante Edith sagt:



> Activision Blizzard erhöht Gewinnprognose
> 
> Der US-amerikanische Spiele-Publisher Activision Blizzard hat voraussichtlich seine selbst gesteckten Umsatzerwartungen an das vergangene Quartal übertroffen. Das gab CEO Robert Kotick in einer Mitteilung bekannt. Der Umsatz werde höher liegen als die im Februar als Prognose ausgegebenen 1,1 Milliarden US-Dollar. Das habe sein Unternehmen vor allem einer starken Nachfrage nach den Titeln World of Warcraft und Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 zu verdanken. Den erwarteten Gewinn je Aktie für das gesamte taxiert der Spiele-Publisher nun auf 0,49 US-Dollar statt zuvor auf 0,47 US-Dollar.



Ja ja... die 2 cents nur wegen der Mounts ... ist gaaaanz klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (16. April 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Bezug nehmend auf die aktuelle wirtschaftliche Gesamtsituation, wünsche ich Dir einen schnellen, sozialverträglichen Abstieg in die oben genannte Bevölkerungsgruppe.
> 
> Oder gibt es einen Grund der dagegen spricht?
> 
> ...


wünschen kannst dir es, passieren wird es nicht, dafür garantiere ich persönlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthrus (16. April 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> wünschen kannst dir es, passieren wird es nicht, dafür garantiere ich persönlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 „Schwerer als Luft? - Solche Flugmaschinen sind unmöglich.“

Der  berühmte irische Physiker Lord Kelvin, 8 Jahre vor dem ersten erfolgreichen Flug der Gebrüder Wright


----------



## ThoWeib (16. April 2010)

Mir persönlich wäre ein Itemshop, der anderes als Vanity-Items verkauft, zunächst wurst.

Allerdings wäre der Besitz solcher Nicht-Vanity-Items für mich ein Grund, den entsprechenden Besitzer mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Immerhin hat er Euronen in seinen Charakter investiert, da ist er dann vermutlich der Meinung, sich für was Besseres halten zu können.

Selbsre kaufen tät' ich nichts, mir reicht da mein13-€-Joker.


----------



## Zodttd (16. April 2010)

Aucount kündigen?
Kmäe bie mri nciht ni Farge!


----------



## Feindflieger (16. April 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Aucount kündigen?
> Kmäe bie mri nciht ni Farge!



Deutschunterricht auch nicht hm?


----------



## EdenGazier (16. April 2010)

Ganz Ehrlich wenn man Sets kaufen könnte, die man so nicht mehr bekommen kann, dann yo. Würd ich machen. Und wenn mir ist es egal

ich spiele und wenn ich kein bock hab, spiele ich auch nicht. Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel

Auch wenn ihr euch darin ne andere Existenz aufgebaut habt. 

Schluckt die Rote Pille....


----------



## TR4CO (16. April 2010)

> Wäre das eurer Meinung der endgültige Genickbruch von WoW?


  JA! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (16. April 2010)

Eigentlich müsste demnächst mal eine Appearance Funktion für Wow kommen - eben dass man optisch andere Items trägt als man eigentlich anhat für seine Stats.
Dann könnte Blizzard auch optisch ansprechende Kleidung & Rüstung (natürlich ohne Stats) verkaufen.


----------



## Odhin (16. April 2010)

Jau also ich würd sagen ihr macht euch da viel zu große sorgen um etwas das schon lange geschehen ist... was mir als "normal" spieler auffällt der nich die zeit hat 4-5 stunden am tag zu spielen sondern nur 1-2 stunden die woche ist, dass ich egal was es im blizz shop gibt oder nicht niemals den endcontent zu gesicht bekommen werde, bis cata draussen is und ich in nem fun raid icc clearen kann und da is der spaß faktor dann auch verloren... also die leute die flamen: "oh nein der kann sich das gleiche kaufen was ich mir so hart "erarbeitet" hab!" sollten sich mal gedanken drüber machen obs nich das selbe is jeden monat 13€ in das spiel zu stecken und nen rl knick zu kriegen oder 60€ für T-wasweisich zu blechen um sich die arbeit zu ersparen... das einzige was ich ansatzweise nach vollziehen kann is das ihr es unfair fändet wenn die sachen ausm item-shop besser währen als die ingame sachen aber auch da kann ich nur sagen is es nich unfair das man die wriklichkeit vernachlässigen muss um mithalten zu können und dafü auch noch geld ausgeben muss? 

Im end Effekt is es egal ob wir geld ausgeben um uns das zeug in game zu erspielen oder ob wir geld ausgeben um uns das zeug im itemshop zu holen...

Fair is Wow eh nich also wer sich über sowas sorgen macht hätte schon vor langer zeit über /quitwow nachdenken sollen...

ich kann euch nur raten macht es wie ich und macht euch kein kopf xD egal wie unfair oder was auch immer wow war, ist oder wird ich spiele wenn ich lust drauf hab und wenn nich dann lass ichs ganz einfache kiste... genauso bei itemshop wenn ich will kauf ich mir was wenn nich dann lass ichs

oh zusätzlich möchte ich noch sagen das, wer in wow hart für seinen "erfolg" und sein eq "arbeitet" sollte eh nochmal drüber nachdenken ob er nicht irgendwas an der tatsache das es nur ein spiel is falsch verstanden hat...

um zum ende zu kommen ich mag wow auch ohne endcontent und progamer getue und mir wärs scheiß egal ob sich irgendnen depp eq egal ob gleichwertig oder besser im itemshop kaufen kann weil ich trotzdem meinen spaß hab

[x] ich würd weiter spielen und es mir egal sein lassen


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (16. April 2010)

Einen sinnlosen Thread erstellen sowie alle anderen und heulen wie schlecht doch Wow sei aber ich trotzdem weiter spielen werde....


----------



## Klobbireturns (16. April 2010)

Wenn blizz bald alles für kohle hergibt, also items mounts, gear lvl etc ....

Dann steckt wohl Obama dahinter ,der den wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung China`s stoppen will :-PImmerhin sind die Pi x Daumen 100000 Farmchinesen -sklaven dann wohl arbeitslos:>


----------



## Redryujin (16. April 2010)

[X] Das Abo auslaufen lassen und nicht mehr verlängern

Warum?

Das Spiel wäre mir zu teuer.

Wenn es bei Mounts und Pets bleibt ist es mir egal, da ich sowieso aus einen bestimmten Grund keine Unterschiede bei den Mounts und Pets erkenne.

Wenn es aber zu Zusätliche Spielinhalte oder Rüstungen wie T10 kommen würde dann ganz klar Nein. Das wäre mir einfach zu teuer. Klar man muss es nicht kaufen aber wenn dann bestimmte Inhalte sich erkaufen muss die ich auch sehen möchte wäre für mich nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Aleonia (16. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste demnächst mal eine Appearance Funktion für Wow kommen - eben dass man optisch andere Items trägt als man eigentlich anhat für seine Stats.
> Dann könnte Blizzard auch optisch ansprechende Kleidung & Rüstung (natürlich ohne Stats) verkaufen.



Das soll ja schon mit dem Gnomegeraen bzw. Echoinseln Umhang kommen, du behälst deine Alten Stats jedoch verändert sich der Optische Faktor. Einige Spiele habe da ja schon das Färben eingebracht womit man seine Ausrüstung optisch anders aussehen lassen kann, die Stats jedoch die gleichen sind, auch wenns nur die Farbe ist. 

Zum Thema:

Solange es nur bei Optischen Sachen, Haustieren oder Mounts bleibt, sollen sie machen was sie wollen. Will ich es nicht = kaufe ich es nicht, Will ich es = überlege ich mir ob es sich lohnt oder kaufe es sofort. 

Gruß


----------



## Kafka (16. April 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> *Warum sich da jetzt wieder alle Welt aufregt... sowas gibts doch schon lange. Schon mal den Spektraltiger gesehen? Oder das "Reithuhn"? Gibts schon lange Zeit über Codes, die sich NUR im (kostenpflichtigen) Trading Card Game befinden - sind also auch irgendwie gekauft und nicht mittels Erfolgen/ Farmens im Spiel erhältlich.
> 
> Also, was soll jetzt die Aufregung über den kosmischen Klepper? Ist doch nur ein Reittier zum rumrennen/ -fliegen/ -posen in Dala, damit kannst Du den Lichkönig nicht onehitten... unglaublich, aber es ist wirklich so!
> *



Öhm die Lootkarten sind ein Gimig zu den TC Game. Das ist also kein wirklicher Vergleich zum Itemshop (Ausser wenn man die Booster nur wegen den Lootkarten gekauft hat xD)


----------



## Nihtingàle (16. April 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Deutschunterricht auch nicht hm?




Mal auf die Idee gekommen das er das Absichtlich so geschrieben hat?
Es its eagl wei mna enien Txet shcriebt, huaptasche dre Afnagnsbchusatbe setht an dre rchitgen setlle.


----------



## Teasy1204 (16. April 2010)

ACC kündigen…..


Glückwunsch an alle, die sich dieses Mount gekauft haben. Ich habe es heute mal auf unserem Server gesehen und muss sagen es ist nicht mein Geschmack. Gott sei Dank haben wir nicht alle den gleichen Geschmack.
Blizzard hat mal vor langer Zeit gesagt: Es wird nie ein Fraktionswechsel in WoW geben, des weiteren Begleiter und Flugmounts kann man nicht käuflich erwerben.
So, was hat Blizzard davon eingehalten? Nichts

 Solange es Mitspieler gibt die dieses weiter unterstützen, wird Blizzard an diesem System nichts ändern.

 Warum auch, man kennt es doch aus WoW, wer einmal genug Gold hat, der möchte natürlich noch mehr haben. Irgendwie bekommt man den Hals nicht voll.


Ich weiß nur eins, dass ich so was nicht unterstützen werde, egal in welcher Hinsicht. Flugmount oder Begleiter kaufen, für bare Euros. Es soll nicht heißen, dass ich es mir nicht leisten könnte, ich sehe nur nicht ein für ein paar Pixel Geld auszugeben.

 Es wird wieder gesagt, dass man nicht beabsichtigt Items über den Shop zukaufen. Was ich nicht glauben werde (siehe Punkt 2). Sollte es trotzdem so sein, werde ich WoW auf jeden fall kündigen. Ich habe keine Lust auf eine 2 Klassengesellschaft.



 Wir werden sehen was noch folgen wird………



 In diesem Sinne 



 LG


----------



## Milissa (16. April 2010)

Wenn man Gear kaufen kann bin ich jedenfall weg weil es gibt immer kranke die dann egal wie teuer alles kaufen würde. 

Beispiel endwelt nen Browser game kaum 1 tag offizel drausen haben manche in die ersten stunde mehr als 2000-3000 Euro investiert um die super nr. 1 dort zu sein . Und das bei ein Browsergame nur. 

Jetz könnt ihr vorstellen was bei WoW passieren würde jeder der sich leisten kann rennt in super high end char rum und kann wahrscheinlich nicht mal seine klasse spielen. 

Ne da hört der spass entgültig auf.

Damals zu den Classic zeiten wenn man da einen T1 oder T2 set tragenden spieler man gesehen hat , wusste man auf anhieb er konnte spielen den damals war es eine heiden arbeit an sein set zu kommen


----------



## Gen91 (16. April 2010)

Alle Sachen "kosmetischer" Natur sind ok. 
Items die einen verbesser aus keinen Fall.
Auch Items, die die benötigte Zeit verkürzen, meine damit mehr XP, schnellere Flugrouten kürzere Ruhestein CDs etc. sind auch net gut.


----------



## Lintflas (16. April 2010)

12,99€ im Monat für den Serverzugang und die Weiterentwicklung des Spiels lass ich mir gerne gefallen, aber wer allen Ernstes obendrein digitale, nicht real existierende Items für echtes Geld kauft, 
der ist ein intellektuelles Schaf und sollte dringend zum Arzt gehen.


MfG


----------



## vandrator (16. April 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Gar nichts machen [X]
> 
> Ich mag WoW - und es ist nicht mein Spiel. Sollen diejenigen, denen das Spiel gehört, sich Gedanken darum machen, was WIR wohl am liebsten hätten. Entweder sie treffen den Geschmack der Mehrheit oder nicht - so ist es immer und überall im Leben. Und überall gibt es auch Nörgler.
> 
> ...



das liegt daran das die deutschen weltmeister im jammern und rumnörgeln sind...lieber mimimi anstatt sich am spiel zu erfreuen...wird doch niemand dazu geprügelt 20 euronen für noch ein weiteres mount hinzulegen...also wayne...


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. April 2010)

Ich bin generell gegen diese Mikrotransaktionen. Für was bezahlen wir denn bis zu 40 Euro für ein Addon und 13 Euro monatlich? Wenn Blizzard dann noch im Shop Gegenstände verkauft, dann sind diese monatlichen Gebühren durch nichts mehr zu rechtfertigen.
Entweder man macht diese monatlichen Gebühren weg und mit Mikrotransaktionen, oder man macht diese Gegenstände kostenlos und nimmt monatliche Gebühren. Beides gleichzeitig finde ich nicht Ordnung und wirkt einfach so, als wenn da manche Leute einfach
den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen.
Man merkt einfach, dass da immer mehr das Activison durchkommt. Bei Call of Duty 6 wollten sie zuletzt auch 15 Dollar für 3(!) neue Mehrspielermaps. Was sie damit erreicht haben? Sie haben durch ihre Gier eine Firma wie Infinity Ward zerstört, da haben mittlerweile
schon 12 Mitarbeiter gekündigt. Mich würde es daher nicht wundern, wenn sie über die nächsten Jahre durch ihre "Gier-Philosophie" auch eine Firma wie Blizzard zerstören würden.
Und zu der eigentlichen Frage: Sollte es irgendwann so sein, dass man seinen Char durch Items aufwerten kann oder einen spielerischen Vorteil durch Zukauf bekommen kann, dann bin ich sofort weg. Ich spiel verdammt gerne WoW, aber alles muss man sich ja
nun auch nicht gefallen lassen.


----------



## Bighorn (16. April 2010)

Verstehe die Aufregung nicht um das Mount oder die Pets.

Blizz möchte Geld verdienen, wer möchte das nicht?

Die einen haben das Geld (10€/Pet; 20€Reittier) die anderen nicht. Die kaufen es dann oder lassen es bleiben.


Heute schon erkennt man die Spieler, die sich ihren Account inklusive Char bei eBay gekauft hat schon von weitem.
80er Druide der verwundert und stolz seinen Battlerez vorgeführt hat, DK der Zaubermacht gesockerlt hat. Alles schon live und in Farbe erlebt. 
Stolz wäre ich darauf nicht. Insofern kommt der Kauf eines fertigen Char nie in Frage.


Schauen wir uns Diablo an, ist mitlerweile mächtig in die Jahre gekommen und es wird immer noch gespielt. 
Blizz könnte da auch mit einem Itemshop Geld machen. Tun sie aber nicht, sie wissen das es dem Spiel nicht gut tun würde. So wird es auch mit WoW sein.


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. April 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> 12,99€ im Monat für den Serverzugang und die Weiterentwicklung des Spiels lass ich mir gerne gefallen, aber wer allen Ernstes obendrein digitale, nicht real existierende Items für echtes Geld kauft,
> der ist ein intellektuelles Schaf und sollte dringend zum Arzt gehen.



Cool, wenn ich also Geld für mein Hobby ausgebe bin ich auch noch bekloppt. Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung, ich werde mich sofort einweisen lassen.


----------



## Bighorn (16. April 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> 12,99€ im Monat für den Serverzugang und die Weiterentwicklung des Spiels lass ich mir gerne gefallen, aber wer allen Ernstes obendrein digitale, nicht real existierende Items für echtes Geld kauft,
> der ist ein intellektuelles Schaf und sollte dringend zum Arzt gehen.
> 
> 
> MfG




Hui, ein Blizzmitarbeiter hat die Server am Mittwoch hochgefahren und da tauchte urplötzlich das Mount aus den Tiefen der Datenbanken auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koolt (16. April 2010)

Wenn man irgendwie Imba werden kann durch kaufbare Gegenstände werde ich mit WoW aufhören.
Ich habe bevor ich WoW angefangen habe "Silkroad Online" (F2P) gezockt und was weis ich wieviel tausende Euros im Itemshop investiert um mit den anderen mithalten zu können. Ich bereue es und werde sowas mit Sicherheit nicht nochmal machen.


----------



## Raindog (16. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste demnächst mal eine Appearance Funktion für Wow kommen - eben dass man optisch andere Items trägt als man eigentlich anhat für seine Stats.
> Dann könnte Blizzard auch optisch ansprechende Kleidung & Rüstung (natürlich ohne Stats) verkaufen.



Hmm da ein Großteil der SPieler eh nur in den Hauptstädten steht um zu posen.... ich glaube ich spiele mal wieder Sims 3 >.<


----------



## Nagroth (16. April 2010)

Ich finde euch WOW'ler einfach nur wunderbar! Verkaufe übrigens meinen Charakter für sehr viel Geld. Mist, mein Account wurde eh schon vor Wochen gehackt und ist alles weg. Naja, gelohnt hat es sich eh nicht, da ich leider ein viel zu schlechter WOW-ler war. Ich konnte leider nie mit den "großen" mithalten. Das waren schon tolle Zeiten wo man zu denen hochgeguckt hat, das man Genickstarre bekam.
Aber jetzt wird hoffentlich bald alles gut. Ich logge mich bald ein und kaufe mir für xxxxx € alles zusammen. Dann habe ich euch alle überholt. Ihr quittet mit eurem geliebtem WOW und ich bin alleine! Jaaaa. Schade das mich dann keiner mehr bewundern kann, ach egal, ich bewunder mich dann einfach alleine. Bis zu dem Tag wo ich Blizzard die Server abkaufen muss um weiter alleine zu posen.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (16. April 2010)

Ich würde die Sachen einfach ignorieren...

Wie alle sagen sie würden aufhören und kündigen... WENN das eintritt hören keine 5% der Spieler auf und 10% kommen neu dazu... ^^
Hieß es schon beim Wotlk bzw Pet Shop start...



MFG
Pala


----------



## Servon (16. April 2010)

Wenn ich mir immer die neusten Sets kaufe, kann mich wenigstens keiner als Rl Versager betiteln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primordial (16. April 2010)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Ich finde euch WOW'ler einfach nur wunderbar! Verkaufe übrigens meinen Charakter für sehr viel Geld. Mist, mein Account wurde eh schon vor Wochen gehackt und ist alles weg. Naja, gelohnt hat es sich eh nicht, da ich leider ein viel zu schlechter WOW-ler war. Ich konnte leider nie mit den "großen" mithalten. Das waren schon tolle Zeiten wo man zu denen hochgeguckt hat, das man Genickstarre bekam.
> Aber jetzt wird hoffentlich bald alles gut. Ich logge mich bald ein und kaufe mir für xxxxx € alles zusammen. Dann habe ich euch alle überholt. Ihr quittet mit eurem geliebtem WOW und ich bin alleine! Jaaaa. Schade das mich dann keiner mehr bewundern kann, ach egal, ich bewunder mich dann einfach alleine. Bis zu dem Tag wo ich Blizzard die Server abkaufen muss um weiter alleine zu posen.




Wie bitte, was?


----------



## Shadowforce2 (16. April 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> der endgültige Genickbruch von WoW



Punkt


----------



## Isaya (16. April 2010)

Gegenstände die einfach gut aussehen sollen sind gut. Wenn etwas dabei ist, das mir gefällt, kauf ich es villeicht sogar. Aber Sachen, die den Char verbessern sind sch****. Ich finde, man sollte alles ingame erwerben können. Für was zahle ich 10€ im Monat? Weil ich abgesehen von den 10€ keine anderen Kosten habe.


----------



## Appüh (16. April 2010)

es ist längst nicht mehr so, dass man ingame alle items erwerben kann, die es ingame gibt. schon vor dem itemshop gab es geschenke, z.b.von der blizzcon. dafür musste auch geld bezahlt werden, wenn auch nicht direkt für die items. und das trading card game und seine loot-karten runden das angebot ab, nur, dass man die items immer als bonus bekommen hat.

da ist mir der itemshop lieber, wo ich sie mir ohne außenrum kaufen kann, wenn ich zu viel geld habe. (als ob xD)

MERKE: nur mounts, pets und wappenröcke, fun-items, wie trinkets, die einen verwandeln


----------



## Elnor (16. April 2010)

Wenns möglich ist Account kündigen.


----------



## Thejojy (16. April 2010)

ich kenne viele spiele, die zusatzshops haben um bessere ausrüstrung zu kaufen. doch das sind alles free2play games. bei wow ist dies etwas anderes. ich FÄNDE es zimlich arrogant und offensichtlich geldgeil, dass eine firma, die so schon durch die spielkosten monatlich mehr geld einnimt als viele spielfirmen in einem jahr, anfangen würde durch einen zusatzshop gegen weitere kosten verbesserungen zu im spiel erhältlichen gegenständen anzubieten.
als ich das mit dem reittier gelesen habe hab ich schon gedacht, dass es zimlich geldgeil ist, aber wenn sich blizzard daran gewöhnt und in zukunft spieler, die in der spitzte (pvp oder pve) mitspielen wollen, dazu zwingt weiteres geld ins spiel zu investieren.


----------



## Cadence (16. April 2010)

Also obwohl ich es auch wirklich dämlich fände, wenn man für Geld Equip (oder sogar fertig ausgerüstete Chars kaufen könnte) muß man eben auch folgendes respektieren:

Zeit ist Geld
Manche Leute haben viel Zeit zum spielen, weil sie nicht arbeiten gehen (Studenten zum Beispiel), diese haben viel Zeit zum Raiden etc und kommen so an gutes Equip
Manche Leute haben wenig Zeit zum spielen, da sie berufstätig sind - diese könnten dann das erarbeitete Geld für Equip ausgeben

--> im Endeffekt wird Zeit gegen Equip eingetauscht

So weit natürlich nur die Theorie... es gibt eben auch Leute die viel arbeiten und wenig verdienen (*winke an die Geisteswissenschaftler-Leidensgenossen*) und so dennoch nicht schmerzfrei Geld raushauen können. Oder Leute, die zwar eigentlich viel Zeit haben, aber diese gern auch anderweitig verbringen möchten als ständig in Raids rumzuhüppen (ich will nicht jeden zweiten Abend raiden, ich hab es dann lieber auch mit meinem Freund gemütlich) --> die haben dann eben die Arschkarte

Naja aber so oder so... für mcih persönlich würde kaufbares Equip dem SPiel noch nicht das Genick brechen.

Der Todesstoß? Content gegen Bares


----------



## IstalkU (16. April 2010)

Dasb gibt es doch schon LANGE,
geh auf Ebay da findest du schon alles.


----------



## myxemio (16. April 2010)

[X] Nichts machen

Grund:

World of Warcraft ist ein Spiel, das Spaß machen sollte...
Wer sich den Spaß durch Items, die andere kaufen kaputt machen lässt, der hat den Sinn vom Spiel nicht verstanden. Laßt Blizzard doch die Items verkaufen....
Selbst, wenn sie t25,75 für 150,-&#8364; im shop verkaufen - laßt sie doch.... deswegen lass ich mir den Spaß, den ich mit den Leuten ingame hab nicht vermiesen. Ich werd trotzdem meine Raids machen, meine ini´s gehen und mit all meinen Gildenmembern jede menge Spaß haben....

das sollten sich einige mal zu herzen nehmen und nicht zu heulen anfangen, nur weil sich leute ein Mount kaufen...

und ja - ich werd es mir auch zulegen, aber nur deswegen, weil das Mount mal stylisch genauso geil aussieht wie der Phönix, der in Festung der Stürme - Das Auge droppt...

jop - und da das Mount ja mal keinerlei ingamevorteile bringt, finde ich jede Disskusion über kauf oder nichtkauf total fehl am platz und überlüssig - also flüssiger als wasser!

die sollten nen Chopper in dem Style rausbringen und im Blizzard-Shop verkaufen..... ---> RÖMMMS - Neues Disskusions-Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also bleibt ma locker - kauft oder lasst es sein...

alles weitere is - wie oben schon gesagt - FLÜSSIGER ALS WASSER !!!


----------



## Edanos (16. April 2010)

mordecai schrieb:


> Was ich mir jedoch wirklich in Zukunft vorstellen kann:
> 
> - Slots pro Realm dazukaufen (besonders wenn Cata kommt)
> - Klassentransfer
> ...





Ernsthaft... Du hast vollkommen Recht! VOLLKOMMEN... 
Ich denke echt nicht das wir uns über sowas in naher sowohl als auch ferner Zukunft Gedanken machen müssen... Da gibts noch viele viele andere Dinge die Blizzard vorher in ihrem Shop verkaufen können... Da sind sogar ein paar Dinge in deiner Liste die ich selbst tatsächlich erwerben würde, obwohl ich normalerweise so kauf-Sachen nicht mag und nicht machen würde! Als Beispiel, Upgrade für den Standartrucksack bzw. ich stelle mir dann Extraslots für Taschen und für Bankfächer vor oder größere Taschen ohhhjaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nen Slot pro Realm mehr kaufen. Habe 10 Chars, jeweils einen Char von jeder Klasse und wenn es irgendwann mal ne neue Klasse gibt, will ich sie auch auf meinem Realm spielen wo meine 10 Chars sind... Sodass ich jede Klasse 1x habe.


----------



## Mofeist (16. April 2010)

hinter dem ganzen rotz steckt doch activision dieser gammel verein und nicht Blizzard :>


und sobald man sich Vorteile erkaufen kann,bin ich raus... wenn ich son mist will spiel ich f2p wie ROM aber das TU ICH NICHT!


----------



## Dagonzo (16. April 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> hinter dem ganzen rotz steckt doch activision dieser gammel verein und nicht Blizzard :>


Ganz sicher nicht. Denn Blizzard lässt sich von Activision nichts vorschreiben.


----------



## Mofeist (16. April 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht. Denn Blizzard lässt sich von Activision nichts vorschreiben.




jo und daher diese krassen cuts nach BC (als seltsamerweise die Fusion war ), 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eox (16. April 2010)

Ich fände es nur total schei#e, wenn Blizzard jetzt keine Pets mehr so ins Spiel einfügt die man ohne Geld bekommt.
Nicht das man die bald nur noch über den Shop kaufen kann...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. April 2010)

Die Preise für Fliegen in Azeroth stehen immer nochnicht fest.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffentlich kommt blizz nicht auf dumme ideen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. April 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> jo und daher diese krassen cuts nach BC (als seltsamerweise die Fusion war ),
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist Quatsch. Für Blizzard war es eine Bedingung völlige Freiheit in allem zu haben, sonst wäre die Zusammenarbeit mit Activision gar nicht zustande gekommen.


----------



## Nurmengard (16. April 2010)

mordecai schrieb:


> Moin,moin...
> 
> also dieses Thema gab es seinerzeit schon bei den Pandapet im Shop.
> 
> ...



Jo, das würde ich auch noch ok finden, Klassentransfer *schmunzel* naja, aber sobald man richtiges Equip oder Gold kaufen kann , eröffne ich nen AK Raid (falls es den da noch gibt^^) ninjaloote alle Teile der Leute die son Mist anhaben und bin dann wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiyama (16. April 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich fände es gar nicht so schlecht, dann wäre WOW endlich Kiddy und Hartz4 frei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja.. ich weiß ja nicht, wo du spielst.. aber ab und an freue ich mich schon, des auch kinder und hartz4er spielen..
als dd auf ne rnd hc ini zu warten wuerde sonst noch laenger dauern..


und nein.. ich bin weder ein kind.. noch ein hartz4er..


----------



## Eox (16. April 2010)

Also mir ist es so lange egal, so lang es nur bei Items bleibt, die es auch im TCG gab/gibt.

Wenn mehr kommt oder Blizzard so dann kaum noch Pets oder Mounts für die "normalen" Spieler ins Spiel einfügt, werde ich sofort aufhören.
Da kann ich gleich RoM oder sonst was spielen und zahl dann nur einmal etwas mehr. Spiele WoW genau deswegen, da es dort keinen Spielentscheidenen
Itemshop gibt. (bis jetzt...)

Aber ich denke das dort nicht mehr kommen wird. Da würden zu viele abspringen und Blizzard bekommt weniger Geld als sie durch die Items einnehmen werden.

Naja vielleicht wird ja GW2 besser...


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (16. April 2010)

Solang es nur Sachen sind, die den vom Style her verbessern ist es mir egal. ich fände es sogar cool wenn man sich eine Rüstung kaufen könnte, die zwar keine stats oder so haben aber wie das t2 der jeweiligen klasse oder aussieht =/


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (16. April 2010)

Wenn sie itemsets einführen für echtes geld, würds mir ganz einfach reichen...

es ist jetzt schon furchtbar, ohne die derzeit besten waffen herumzulaufen, und wenn man sichs auch noch kaufen könnte, gäbs wohl fast gar keinen mehr, der loweres gear hat...

dann wär wow wirklich nicht mehr toll, dann kann man auch gleich auf nen funserver gehen und spenden und imba items bekommen...




Solangs bei Mounts und Pets bleibt, hab ich kein problem, sind sehr nette ideen, aber mir sind sie leider zu teuer... aber wers braucht, solls sich kaufen, das verschafft denen nicht wirklich einen großen vorteil...


----------



## Ben313 (17. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Mounts, Pets und evtl. noch Wappenröcke, Funitems etc. sind ok. Aber wenn man seinen Char irgendwann gegen echtes Geld "aufrüsten" kann dann heisst es "Good Bye Azeroth".



Da kommt dir Blizzard zuvor. Rate mal, was mit Cataclysm passiert?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (17. April 2010)

Gar nichts machen.

Spiel abundzu gern mal WoW, auch wenn es sich im Moment kaum lohnt. Falls man Items kaufen könnte, würde mich da nicht stören, da man doch sowieso an jedes erdenkliche Item rankommen kann.(Zumindest Gear) Die Raids sind ja leicht genug.


----------



## Düstermond (17. April 2010)

Sobald es echte Charakterverbesserungen gibt, bin ich wohl gezwungen aufzuhören. Mal im Ernst, jede "gute "Gilde wird dann eben die kostenpflichtigen Teile verlangen, wenn man mitmachen will.
Und soviel ist mir ein Spiel dann nun doch nicht mehr wert.


----------



## Boccanegra (17. April 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch. Für Blizzard war es eine Bedingung völlige Freiheit in allem zu haben, sonst wäre die Zusammenarbeit mit Activision gar nicht zustande gekommen.


Grau, teurer Freund, ist alle Theorie,
und grün des Lebens goldner Baum.

Zwar war das ursprünglich tatsächlich die Abmachung, alleine die Realität des Geschäftslebens hat diesen frommen Wunsch auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeführt. Was meint, dass der CEO - Robert Kotick - das Board of Directors des fusionierten Unternehmens sukzessive mit Leuten seines Vertrauens besetzte, und die sagen nun bei Activison Blizzard wo's lang geht, und wo nicht.


----------



## Cazor (17. April 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Kaufe für 10 Euro den Movementkrüppelumhang und du musst nie mehr aus dem Feuer gehn.




Haha wenn nicht der Videopost aus dem Celest..dings..mountbeitrag wäre würde ich hier schreiben: made my day.

Aber so gibts nur was zum Topic:

Blizz kassiert für die Benutzung der Server und für das Spiel an sich und sollte daher lieber auf dem Pfad der Tugend bleiben. Die OnlineSpiele, die kostenlos sind, finanzieren sich über sowas. Verständlich. Blizz nicht und so solls auch sein. Wenn die für spielverbessernde Inhalte Geld nähmen, würde ich kündigen. Werden sie aber nicht.


----------



## Nagroth (18. April 2010)

...und schon wer sein Konto überzogen?


----------



## Vicell (18. April 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> *Warum sich da jetzt wieder alle Welt aufregt... sowas gibts doch schon lange. Schon mal den Spektraltiger gesehen? Oder das "Reithuhn"? Gibts schon lange Zeit über Codes, die sich NUR im (kostenpflichtigen) Trading Card Game befinden - sind also auch irgendwie gekauft und nicht mittels Erfolgen/ Farmens im Spiel erhältlich.
> 
> Also, was soll jetzt die Aufregung über den kosmischen Klepper? Ist doch nur ein Reittier zum rumrennen/ -fliegen/ -posen in Dala, damit kannst Du den Lichkönig nicht onehitten... unglaublich, aber es ist wirklich so!
> *



Es ging um Ausrüstung.


----------



## Arben (18. April 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch. Für Blizzard war es eine Bedingung völlige Freiheit in allem zu haben, sonst wäre die Zusammenarbeit mit Activision gar nicht zustande gekommen.




Das ist Quatsch, weil Blizzard nicht autark ist. Blizzard is Teil von Vivendi Games, die hatten schon vorher im Konzern nichts zu melden. Denen wurde einfach nicht ins Handwerk gepfuscht, weil Blizzard einfach gute Spiele machte. Alles Perlen, riesige Fangemeinden unter anderem wegen dem jahrelangen ung guten Support für sämtliche Spiele.
Das war bei Vanilla noch so, auch bei BC. 

Aber mit der Fusion von Vivendi und Activision gings den Berg runter. Klar, WoW ist immer noch gut und in Sachen Spielbarkeit und Balance in dem Genre das Maß der Dinge, aber langsam wird der Einfluss Activisions deutlich.
Denn während Blizzard spiele machte von Spielern für Spieler und dabei trotzdem eine Menge Kohle einfuhr, so will Acti nur Kohle. Activision ist ein Moloch, der von BWLern geleitet wird und nich von Gamern. Das hat zur Folge, dass nur geguckt wird wo sich mehr Kohle rausschlagen lässt, ob es die Spieler juckt ist egal - und wie man sieht ists den Spielern auch egal, Mappacks für CoD:MW2 für 15€ die sich bereits ~3-4Mio. mal verkauft haben und nur 2 neue Karten bieten sprechen für sich.

Das Blizzard steht nur im Namen weil die einen super Ruf genießen.

Blizzard hat kaum die Wahl "nein" zu sagen. Zumindest hoffe ich das, denn Blizz war einer der letzten sympathischen Konzerne und Entwickler. Aber mit ihrem B.net 2.0 und Gebühren um Star Craft II online spielen zu können sterben sie für mich.


----------



## Mondokir (18. April 2010)

Ich hoffe nicht, dass es jemals so weit kommen wird, dass man seinen Char im Shop spielerisch aufwerten kann. Sprich Waffen und Rüstungen.
Solange es Pets und Mounts sind hab ich eigentlich nicht viel dageben. Kaufen würd ichs mir nicht aber ein Kündigungsgrund ist das auf keine Fall.
In so ziemlich jeden Online Spiel gibt es einen Onlineshop. So wie bei Runes of Magic. Da das spiel allerdings Kostenlos ist kann ich es verstehen.
Und genau das wiederum macht mich etwas sauer. Blizzard verlangt jeden Montag ca. 12€ von einem und dann wollen sie noch mehr Geld aus dem Onlineshop.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (18. April 2010)

Ich denke mal ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Spieler, die sich an Itemshop+Abo-Abzockmodell stören hat schon gekündigt (war bei mir zwar nicht der Hauptgrund, aber doch zumindest mit dabei). Was wurde nicht rumgetönt "Wenn Blizzard das macht können sie einpacken" - und nun? Dank der Politik der kleinen Schritte fällt ein Tabu nach dem anderen. Wer immer noch glaubt, es würde nie echte spielerische Vorteile (was immer man darunter versteht) gegen harte Euros geben, dem empfehle ich mal eine mentale Zeitreise zwei Jahre in die Vergangenheit zu machen - z.B. mal ein paar alte Threads aus dem offiziellen WoW-Forum zum Thema studieren - und den Trend einfachl zwei weitere Jahre in die Zukunft zu extrapolieren.

Und bevor jetzt kommt: "aber niemand muss...". Klar "muss" niemand. Wer nur alle zwei Wochen mal einloggt um in Stranglethorne ne Runde zu angeln muss gar nichts. Demjenigen gönne ich seine wohlverdiente Entspannung. Wer voll in das Spiel einsteigt und kompetitiv spielen will, sozusagen "vorne" mitmischen möchte (was immer das wieder heißt), der wird _müssen_, genauso wie er schon heute dualspeccen muss, was natürlich "nie, nie niemals nicht notwendig sein wird und nur ein kleines Plus an Bequemlichkeit bringt, rein freiwillig".

Nun, es wurde bereits oft gesagt: die WoW-Kuh muss gemolken werden bevor sie zu alt ist. Jetzt muss sich nur jeder Spieler fragen wie sehr er sich melken lässt.


----------



## Garnalem (18. April 2010)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass WoW sich irgendwann nur durch einen Itemshop finanzieren wird und es keine monatlichen Grungebühren mehr geben wird.

Dass ein Teil der Inhalte nur gegen Geld erreichbar sein soll wie z. B. Instanzen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wohl aber als Kompaktpaket ähnlich eines Addons d. h. mit neuer Spielwelt, neuen Berufen, Klassen, Items, Dungeons usw. Ich denke mal, dass es wie in anderen Spielen in die Richtung gehen wird, dass man mit Geld seinen Charakter aufpimpen kann z. B. dass Waffen, Ausrüstung, Tränke - und vielleicht sogar Gold - im Blizzard Shop erhältlich sind. Und natürlich wird dazu parallel das Merchandising ausgebaut. 

Aber ich denke, dass Blizzard nach und nach ausprobieren wird, wie der Shop bei der Community ankommt und wie sich dieser wirtschaftlich entwickelt - in Proportion zu den Abos (was nützt wenn mehr Leute durch einen Ingame-Shop vergrätzt werden als dieser Gewinn erzielt?) Dass sie es schrittweise testen sieht man ja. Erst Ingame-Pets, jetzt ein Mount. Ich denke, dass das Testen in Zukunft weiter gehen wird und Blizzard schon an die Zeit ohne Abogebühren nachdenkt - auch wenn dies noch in weiter Zukunft liegt.


----------



## Pennsylvania (18. April 2010)

Also wenn Blizz das mach kündige ich sofort !


----------



## Tikume (18. April 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Wer immer noch glaubt, es würde nie echte spielerische Vorteile (was immer man darunter versteht) gegen harte Euros geben, dem empfehle ich mal eine mentale Zeitreise zwei Jahre in die Vergangenheit zu machen



*Zeitreise mach*

Schon zu Release gab es ein Ingame Pet gegen Aufpreis - Stichwort Collectors Edition.
Später dann das Trading-Card Game mit Pets, Extras und Mounts sowie das Mount für werbt einen Freund.

Komischerweise fand das gar niemand hier anrüchig. Ach ja ich weiss, man hat sich ja keinen Spektraltiger gekauft sondern nur dieses super spassige Tradingcard Game *lach*


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Mounts, Pets und evtl. noch Wappenröcke, Funitems etc. sind ok. Aber wenn man seinen Char irgendwann gegen echtes Geld "aufrüsten" kann dann heisst es "Good Bye Azeroth".


Haustiere, Reitiere und Wappenröcke wenn überhaupt ich glaube mehr werden sie auch nicht im Shop anbieten vorallem keine Ausrüstung, sonst würden sie zu viele Spieler verlieren.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> *Zeitreise mach*
> 
> Schon zu Release gab es ein Ingame Pet gegen Aufpreis - Stichwort Collectors Edition.
> Später dann das Trading-Card Game mit Pets, Extras und Mounts sowie das Mount für werbt einen Freund.
> ...



Hast Recht aber trotzdem zwecklos. Da wird einfach drüber hinweg gesehen und weiter gejammert.


----------



## Boccanegra (18. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> ...  sonst würden sie zu viele Spieler verlieren.



Das glaube ich mittlerweile nicht mehr. Nur, wenn sie Dinge bringen, die nur mehr über den Shop zu erwerben wären und qualitativ den Dingen, die man ingame erwerben kann überlegen sind. Aber wenn sie in einem solchen Shop zb. Waffen oder Rüstungen zum Verkauf stellen, die man ohne besonders großen Aufwand auch als Loot oder über ein Markensystem ingame bekommt, würden zwar manche protestieren, aber die Masse würde sich damit trösten, dass man ja nicht gezwungen sei das Zeug aus dem Shop zu kaufen, schließlich bekäme man es ja auch unschwer ohne Extra-Kosten ingame. 

Ich vermute aber mal, dass Blizzard hier recht behutsam vorgehen wird; zum einen, um die Spieler an so etwas zu gewöhnen, zum anderen, um zu sehen, wie weit sie mit einem Item-Shop gehen können ohne tatsächlich deutlich an Spielern zu verlieren. Wenn wir mal annehmen, dass sie über so einen Shop nur 10 oder auch 20% der Spieler verlören, es wäre ein solcher Shop immer noch ein Bomben-Geschäft. Und nur darum geht es im onlin-Game-Business; der Konzern macht WOW ja nicht aus Freundlichkeit, sondern will damit Geld verdienen, je mehr, desto besser.


----------



## Boccanegra (18. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Hast Recht aber trotzdem zwecklos. Da wird einfach drüber hinweg gesehen und weiter gejammert.



Das kann man nicht wirklich vergleichen. Die Collectors Edition bei Release im Februar 2005, das war eine Sache einer sehr kleinen Minderheit. Es war ein einmaliger Anreiz den Blizzard bot zum Einstieg in die World of Warcraft, aber noch bei weitem kein Itemshop. Auch das TCG  mit seinen Fun-Items - kamen ungefähr zu Release von BC - waren noch kein Item-Shop im eigentlich Sinn.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht wirklich vergleichen. Die Collectors Edition bei Release im Februar 2005, das war eine Sache einer sehr kleinen Minderheit. Es war ein einmaliger Anreiz den Blizzard bot zum Einstieg in die World of Warcraft, aber noch bei weitem kein Itemshop. Auch das TCG mit seinen Fun-Items - kamen ungefähr zu Release von BC - waren noch kein Item-Shop im eigentlich Sinn.



Im eigentlichen Sinn kein Item-Shop das stimmt. Trotzdem kann man sich schon lange Pets, Mount & diverse Funitems für echtest Geld kaufen.


----------



## Grakuhl (18. April 2010)

Solange nur Items im Itemshop sind, welche keinen spielerischen Vorteil ergeben ist es mir eigentlich egal ob es sowas gibt oder nicht.
Sobald irgendwelche Items auftauchen, wodurch man sich im Spiel quasi einen Vorteil "erkaufen" kann, wäre mein Account geschichte.
Ich habe einfach keine Lust auf Shops wie es bei Runes of Magic oder dergleichen der Fall ist.


----------



## Tikume (18. April 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht wirklich vergleichen. Die Collectors Edition bei Release im Februar 2005, das war eine Sache einer sehr kleinen Minderheit. Es war ein einmaliger Anreiz den Blizzard bot zum Einstieg in die World of Warcraft, aber noch bei weitem kein Itemshop. Auch das TCG  mit seinen Fun-Items - kamen ungefähr zu Release von BC - waren noch kein Item-Shop im eigentlich Sinn.



Also mit der Collectors Edition hat man sich kein Item gekauft weil sie limitiert war und mit dem TCG hat man sich kein Item gekauft weil man sich die Hucke voll lügen konnte dass man sich eigentlich dieses grandiose Kartenspiel gekauft hat.

Tja, dann hätte Blizzard es besser so geschickt wie SOE gemacht und das TCG gleich komplett Ingame bringen sollen.


----------



## Aki†A (18. April 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Aber was wäre jetzt, wenn plötzlich zusätzliche Inhalte im Blizzardshop angeboten werden. Also kaufe dir die Rolle der Verwüstung um Verwüsten Rang max+1 zu erhalten. Oder betrete die neue Instanz für nur 10Euro. Oder kaufe dir direkt einen raidfertigen Char auf ICC Niveau. Oder das beste: Kaufe für 10 Euro den Movementkrüppelumhang und du musst nie mehr aus dem Feuer gehn.




sobald blizzard richtige nützliche items in den blizzard shop stellt MUSS der monatliche betrag den man bezahlt verringert werden oder verschwinden da blizzard sonst einen gewaltigen anteil an kunden verliern würde und die paar items aus dem shop würden den verlust nich decken

ich persönlich würd weiterspieln... solln sich die obernoobs halt itemlvl 277 kaufen und stolz drauf sein ^^ ich erreich lieber was ohne gekaufte items und kann darauf dann wirklich stolz sein! 

auserdem hätte es nen extrem großen vorteil: gearscore würde endlich nutzlos und es würd wieder um dps movement und erfolge gehn beim equipcheck


----------



## schmetti (18. April 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> *Warum sich da jetzt wieder alle Welt aufregt... sowas gibts doch schon lange. Schon mal den Spektraltiger gesehen? Oder das "Reithuhn"? Gibts schon lange Zeit über Codes, die sich NUR im (kostenpflichtigen) Trading Card Game befinden - sind also auch irgendwie gekauft und nicht mittels Erfolgen/ Farmens im Spiel erhältlich.
> 
> Also, was soll jetzt die Aufregung über den kosmischen Klepper? Ist doch nur ein Reittier zum rumrennen/ -fliegen/ -posen in Dala, damit kannst Du den Lichkönig nicht onehitten... unglaublich, aber es ist wirklich so!
> *



Volle Zustimmung


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (18. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> ... und mit dem TCG hat man sich kein Item gekauft weil man sich die Hucke voll lügen konnte dass man sich eigentlich dieses grandiose Kartenspiel gekauft hat.


Wenn man es genau nimmt, war es von der Intention genau umgekehrt: Upper Deck Entertainment - das war damals der Lizenzhalter  des TCG - kam damit kurz vor BC auf den Markt. Zielpublikum war natürlich großteils die Spielerschaft von WOW. Um den eher schleppenden Verkauf der TCG-Karten anzukurbeln, wurde mit Blizzard der Deal ausgehandelt mit den Fun-Items als Anreiz sich die Karten auch zu kaufen. Es ging also nicht um WOW, sondern um den Erfolg von TCG. Der relativ große Erfolg der Aktion gemessen am Anstieg des Verkaufs der Karten wegen dieser Dinge - überzeugte Blizzard von der kommerziellen Sinnhaftigkeit solcher Dinge, und so führte eines zum anderen bis hin zum heutigen Item-Shop.


----------



## Tikume (18. April 2010)

Dann erklär mir wo der Unterschied ist ob Blizzard die Einnahme durch das TCG oder den direkten Itemverkauf hat?


----------



## Thoor (18. April 2010)

Wenn Blizz so weitermacht kippt das empfindliche Gleichgewicht und sie können sich von WoW verabschieden würd ich mal behaupten :>


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir wo der Unterschied ist ob Blizzard die Einnahme durch das TCG oder den direkten Itemverkauf hat?


Itemshop:
Jeder kann sich kaufen was er will.-->Jeder kann die mounts/pets sonstiges aus dem itemshop haben.
TCG:
Spektakuläre Sachen wie Spektraltiger sind sehr selten.


----------



## Tikume (18. April 2010)

Also zwingt mich das TCG eigentlich noch mehr Geld auszugeben als der Itemshop.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also zwingt mich das TCG eigentlich noch mehr Geld auszugeben als der Itemshop.


Wenn man die Booster packs nur wegen einer bestimmten lootkarte kauft ja.


----------



## Shaila (18. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also zwingt mich das TCG eigentlich noch mehr Geld auszugeben als der Itemshop.



Bitte, stell dich doch nicht lächerlich.


----------



## Tikume (18. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bitte, stell dich doch nicht lächerlich.



Zum diskutieren ist es hilfreich Argumente zu posten. Wir können aber auch so weitermachen wenn Du unbedingt magst:

"Nein, DU bist lächerlich."


----------



## Shaila (18. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Zum diskutieren ist es hilfreich Argumente zu posten. Wir können aber auch so weitermachen wenn Du unbedingt magst:
> 
> "Nein, DU bist lächerlich."



Gut, du hast wohl Recht, dass war ziemlich dumm von mir. Aber du schreibst du musst mehr Geld für diese Karten ausgeben. Das klingt eben so, als würdest du wie ein Besessener diese Karten kaufen bis du eines Tages den begehrten Tiger erhälst. Ich befürworte das Kartenspiel bzw. die Items die es dann dafür Ingame gibt nicht, habe aber auch nichts dagegen. Das Kartenspiel ist ein eigenständiges Spiel. Diese Ingamekarten sind ein netter Bonus, den man mit sehr geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit erhält. Man gibt im Grunde kein Geld für ihn aus, sondern für das Kartenspiel.

Im Shop gibt man gezielt Geld für etwas aus und man erhält es garantiert. Da muss dir doch der Unterschied ins Auge springen ?


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (18. April 2010)

Wenn das mal kommt kann man WoW abschießen^^


----------



## Attilides (18. April 2010)

Ich würde sicherlich meinen Account kündigen, obwohl ich gerne WOW spiele.
Denn wenn man in WOW dann sichItems für echtes Geld kaufen könnte, dann wäre das echte WOW sogar schlechter als einige Private-Server, die gratis sind und man für donations auch über-gear bekommt. 
und wenn WOW dann nicht gratis wird glaube ich auch, dass BLizzard einige Käufer verlieren wird. 
lg Attilides


----------



## Tikume (18. April 2010)

Ist das nicht (in den meisten Fällen) sich selbst etwas vorgemacht?
Weiter oben wurde gesagt dass die Ingame Items für das Kartenspiel eingeführt wurden, nachdem es nicht sonderlich gut verkauft wurde.
Oder wär hätte 50 EUR (oder wieviel es war) gezahlt NUR um einen Live Stream sehen zu dürfen?

Kaufst Du Dir ein Überraschungsei weil Du Lust auf Schokolade hast?


Ich behaupte diese Ingame Items sind ein starker Kaufanreiz. Das hat man jetzt bei dem Mount im Shop gesehn und genauso ist es beim Trading Card Game und den Collectors Editions.
Letztere verkaufen sich ja auch sehr prächtig als reine Digital Download Version (siehe z.B. Aion) ohne solch immens tolle Dinge wie Sticker, Artbook oder Making of CD.

Das was der Itemshop in Wow jetzt mach gab es letztendlich leicht getarnt seit Release. Insofern ist es seltsam dass sich gerade jetzt darüber aufgeregt wird und die anderen Sachen vorher ok waren.


----------



## Shaila (18. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ist das nicht (in den meisten Fällen) sich selbst etwas vorgemacht?
> Weiter oben wurde gesagt dass die Ingame Items für das Kartenspiel eingeführt wurden, nachdem es nicht sonderlich gut verkauft wurde.
> Oder wär hätte 50 EUR (oder wieviel es war) gezahlt NUR um einen Live Stream sehen zu dürfen?
> 
> ...



Nein, eben nicht. Hast du nicht meinen Kommentar gelesen ? Ja, ich stimme zu, es regt zum Kauf an. Und ich preise das Kartenspiel ja auch nicht. Aber dennoch ist es kein direkter Kauf von Items. Und das ist und bleibt ein Unterschied, wie man es auch dreht und wendet.


----------



## Tikume (18. April 2010)

Also wenn ich Dir für 500€ einen Fernseher verkaufe, ist es was anderes als wenn ich Dir für 500€ ne Rolle Klopapier verkaufe und als kleines Geschenk nen Fernseher drauflege?

Dann sagst Du "Damals war das viel besser. Da gab es die Fernseher umsonst zum Klopapier dabei!".


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Dir für 500€ einen Fernseher verkaufe, ist es was anderes als wenn ich Dir für 500€ ne Rolle Klopapier verkaufe und als kleines Geschenk nen Fernseher drauflege?
> 
> Dann sagst Du "Damals war das viel besser. Da gab es die Fernseher umsonst zum Klopapier dabei!".


Würde man vorher wissen welche Karte man aus nem booster bekommt würde dein beispiel stimmen.


----------



## vendar (18. April 2010)

Blizzard ist klar dass sie damit das Spiel zu einem dritt Klassigen pay to play degradieren würden

würden sie item bringen wüssten sie dass zwar geld reinkommt von einigen leuten die das machen, ihnen ist aber auch klar dass sie das viele abos kosten würde, ich halts für äußerst unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Shaila (18. April 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Würde man vorher wissen welche Karte man aus nem booster bekommt würde dein beispiel stimmen.



Mehr gibts nicht dazu zu sagen @ Tikume


----------



## Beene11 (18. April 2010)

An alle, die nicht so dumm waren, sich dieses Mount zu kaufen:

Denkt einfach daran, jedes mal wenn ihr jemanden mit dem Mount seht, 

dass er anscheinend sonst nichts hat, auf das er Stolz sein kann.

Ich habe bisher jeden, den ich mit dem Mount gesehen habe, auf die Igno Liste gesetzt.

Dank dem Mount sieht man nun sofort, mit wem man besser nichts zu tun haben sollte.

mfg




PS: Ausrüstung im Itemshop wird kommen. Spätestens wenn die Abo Zahlen sinken, 

      um noch so viel Gewinn wie möglich zu machen. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Shaila (18. April 2010)

Beene11 schrieb:


> An alle, die nicht so dumm waren, sich dieses Mount zu kaufen:
> 
> Denkt einfach daran, jedes mal wenn ihr jemanden mit dem Mount seht,
> 
> ...



So ist es aber auch falsch. Blizzard bietet den Dienst an. Man kann es kaufen oder nicht. Wieso sollte man deswegen jemanden dumm anmachen ? Es wird nunmal angeboten. Die Schuld liegt ganze alleine bei Blizzard. Aber wie ich schon vorher gesagt habe wird es genau so kommen: Die einen Flamen die, die das Mount haben und umgedreht.

Aber nein, da wird man als Nostradamus und Verschwörungstheoretiker beschimpft und dann noch von allen Seiten zugeflamet, aber dann, wenn es dann soweit ist, sind alle wieder in weiter Ferne.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

Beene11 schrieb:


> An alle, die nicht so dumm waren, sich dieses Mount zu kaufen:
> 
> Denkt einfach daran, jedes mal wenn ihr jemanden mit dem Mount seht,
> 
> ...



xD made my day!
du bist lustig ^^ verfall mal plx in nerdrage mal sehen ob du das hier noch toppen kannst.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giben (18. April 2010)

Beene11 schrieb:


> An alle, die nicht so dumm waren, sich dieses Mount zu kaufen:
> 
> Denkt einfach daran, jedes mal wenn ihr jemanden mit dem Mount seht,
> 
> ...



Nun ja,nur weil sie das Mount gekauft haben werde ich sie nicht gleich auf igno setzten,sind doch deswegen nicht "schlechtere" Menschen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was das mit dem Itemshop anbelangt, da wirste wohl oder übel Recht haben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (18. April 2010)

Beene11 schrieb:


> Denkt einfach daran, jedes mal wenn ihr jemanden mit dem Mount seht,
> dass er anscheinend sonst nichts hat, auf das er Stolz sein kann.



Ausser halt darauf dass sein Geldbeutel praller gefüllt ist als Deiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giben (18. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ausser halt darauf dass sein Geldbeutel praller gefüllt ist als Deiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieviele fahrn mit einer fetten Karre umher und haben kein Kreuzer im Sack...? Hä,hä,hääää


----------



## Beene11 (18. April 2010)

Giben schrieb:


> Nun ja,nur weil sie das Mount gekauft haben werde ich sie nicht gleich auf igno setzten,sind doch deswegen nicht "schlechtere" Menschen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Nicht unbedingt schlechtere Menschen, das stimmt.


Aber sie verstehen die Tragweite ihrer Entscheidungen einfach nicht.




mfg


----------



## Shaila (18. April 2010)

Und jetzt fangen die "Wer hat mehr Geld" Diskussionen an. Ich sags ja, wie im Bilderbuch. Neid wurde auch schon mehrmals erwähnt, herrlich.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. April 2010)

Beene11 schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher jeden, den ich mit dem Mount gesehen habe, auf die Igno Liste gesetzt.
> 
> Dank dem Mount sieht man nun sofort, mit wem man besser nichts zu tun haben sollte.



Das ist einfach nur *DUMM

*Ich selbst denke, ohne mich selbst zu beweihräuchern, zu den 10% im Spiel zu gehören, die am meisten im Spiel erreicht haben. 
Wenn ich noch spielen würde, hätte ich mir das Mount gekauft. *Einfach weil ich es kann!
*
Aus dir spricht nur der Neid, das ist alles!


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (18. April 2010)

Omg jetzt bricht wirklich die Diskussion aus: Ich hab mehr Geld als du bla..



> Das ist einfach nur *DUMM
> 
> *Ich selbst denke, ohne mich selbst zu beweihräuchern, zu den 10% im Spiel zu gehören, die am meisten im Spiel erreicht haben.
> Wenn ich noch spielen würde, hätte ich mir das Mount gekauft. *Einfach weil ich es kann!
> ...



Lass ihn doch. Die ignorierte Person hat da glaub ich mehr davon als er selber...


----------



## Giben (18. April 2010)

Beene11 schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt schlechtere Menschen, das stimmt.
> 
> 
> Aber sie verstehen die Tragweite ihrer Entscheidungen einfach nicht.
> ...


Habe auch schlechtere Menschen unter "" gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und glaubst du wirklich, daß du was daran ändern kannst , wenn du sie auf igno setzt?
Und NEIN das hat nix mit Neid zu tun @Meneleus01

*
*


----------



## BalianTorres (18. April 2010)

Lenay schrieb:


> Das einzigste was sie vielleicht mal machen würden und wenn wäre es auch nicht schlimm,accountgebundene Items im Shop anbieten,das wäre meiner Meinung nach nicht schlimm,weil jeder sich die kaufen könnte wenn er nur will.



Muß ich nicht verstehen, oder?

Dann könnte man auch Items anbieten mit denen der Käufer einen klaren Spielvorteil hat. "Weil sich diese Items ja jeder kaufen könnte wenn er nur will."

 Na, merkste was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beene11 (18. April 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur *DUMM
> 
> *Ich selbst denke, ohne mich selbst zu beweihräuchern, zu den 10% im Spiel zu gehören, die am meisten im Spiel erreicht haben.
> Wenn ich noch spielen würde, hätte ich mir das Mount gekauft. *Einfach weil ich es kann!
> ...


Hmm, es hat einfach keinen Zweck..


Jedenfalls bin ich nicht neidisch.

Ich habe eine Kreditkarte und ich hätte das Geld.

mfg


----------



## Shaila (18. April 2010)

Giben schrieb:


> Habe auch schlechtere Menschen unter "" gesetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sondern ?

Für mich war das von Anfang an klar, dass das ein einziger Flamekrieg zwischen denen die es haben und denen die es nicht haben wird. Hab auch schon etliche Flames im Handelschannel gesehen. Und hier ist wieder das Beispiel. Der eine bezeichnet den anderen als dumm, weil er das Mount gekauft hat, darauf wird entgegenet ob dieser jemand neidisch sei.

Und dann geht es weiter mit: "Hast doch nur nicht genug Kohle!" etc.

Hör mir doch auf.


----------



## Tikume (18. April 2010)

Und es ist bezeichnend dass immer eine bestimmte Partei anfängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. April 2010)

fals so was blizz doch mal einfrühren sollte bin ich weg von WoW dan aber für immer   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , oder anders gesagt dann kann ich auch FREE2PLAY games zocken und dort auch mein char für RL geld auf werten -.-


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. April 2010)

Beene11 schrieb:


> An alle, die nicht so dumm waren, sich dieses Mount zu kaufen:
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Ich habe bisher jeden, den ich mit dem Mount gesehen habe, auf die Igno Liste gesetzt.*



Soviel zur eigenen Dummheit.
Jaja, eine Partei fängt immer an. Und das sind komischerweise immer die Flamer, die sich auch sonst über alles und jeden beschweren.
Das sind dann solche Leute wie Günther hier aus meinem Zitat. Gehen durchs Parkhaus, zertreten Rücklichter und melden die Fahrer bei der Polizei.


----------



## Noxiel (18. April 2010)

> [...] Am ersten Verkaufstag mussten Käufer im Blizzard Store sogar Schlange stehen. Zu Spitzenzeiten warteten allein in Amerika 140.000 Interessenten. Selbst wenn davon nur die Hälfte 20 Euro oder 25 US-Dollar für das Mount auf den Tisch legten ... für eine ordentliche Firmen-Sommerfeier reicht&#8217;s allemal.



Quelle: Buffed News

Wenn man überlegt das in Europa 80.000 Leute in der Warteschlange saßen, kann man von der Aktion halten was man möchte. Sie ist erfolgreich, das ist unbestritten.


----------



## Shaila (18. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Quelle: Buffed News
> 
> Wenn man überlegt das in Europa 80.000 Leute in der Warteschlange saßen, kann man von der Aktion halten was man möchte. Sie ist erfolgreich, das ist unbestritten.



Richtig, sag ich ja. Blizzard ist nicht dumm. Sie sind sogar sehr geschickt. Wenn man überlegt, dass dies noch weiter ausgebaut wird. Ich will mir garnicht ausmalen was Blizzard noch für gewinne einstreichen wird.


----------



## Kafka (18. April 2010)

Tja die WoW Com wird durch ihr Kaufverhalten schon selbst dafür sorgen, dass der Itemshop weiter ausgebaut wird....


----------



## Tikume (18. April 2010)

Im Prinzip sind sie doof, denn es gäbe sehr viel mehr attraktive Dinge die sine anbieten könnten.

- zusätzliche Charslots.
Würden viele Leute sofort zugreifen. Im Prinzip nur interessant für Leute die gerne twinken.
- Lvl60 Startchars. Leveln tun eh alle solo. Für alle die die ersten 60 Level nicht mehr sehn können (gibt es in ähnlicher Form ja schon durch werbt einen Freund).

Durch Appearance Funktion und Housing könnte es noch viel mehr sein.


----------



## Boccanegra (18. April 2010)

Das hat mit "doof" nichts zu tun. Sie sind sogar recht schlau. Wenn sie tatsächlich auf einen Schlag etliche Sachen gegen zusätzlich Bares brächten, es gäbe wohl tatsächlich einen Aufschrei der Empörung verbunden mit einer spürbaren Anzahl an Abo-Kündigungen. Aber wenn sie nach und nach dieses und jenes, und dann dies und das gegen Bezahlung  bringen, wird immer nur über einzelnes diskutiert. Wer kündigt schon nur weil es ein Item mehr gegen RL-Geld  gibt? Sie bauen eben ihren Markt langsam und vorsichtig aus. Und gewöhnen die Leute daran, dass man eben manches, ob nun bestimmte Dienste oder bestimmte Items, kaufen kann. 

Wobei: die zusätzlichen Char-Slots, also das würde mich nicht wundern wenn man einen solchen Dienst bald mal kaufen könnte.


----------



## Shaila (18. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Im Prinzip sind sie doof, denn es gäbe sehr viel mehr attraktive Dinge die sine anbieten könnten.
> 
> - zusätzliche Charslots.
> Würden viele Leute sofort zugreifen. Im Prinzip nur interessant für Leute die gerne twinken.
> ...



Nein, in dem Fall bist du "dumm". Bitte nicht als Beleidigung auffassen.

Denn sowas würde Vorteile bringen. Das weiss auch blizzard. Sie versuchen Schritt für Schritt die Latte anzuheben. ie bringen etwas, lassen eine Weile Gras drüber wachsen und bringen dann Schritt für Schritt weitere Sachen. Würden sie alles auf einen Schlag bringen, würden viele sofort abspringen. So geht es "langsam und schleichend".

Und sie werden denke ich nicht solche Sachen bringen, wie die die du gepostet hast, weil Blizzard eben nicht so dumm ist und das machen würde.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (18. April 2010)

Hat Blizzard nichtmal gesagt das sie die Abo Gebühren abschaffen und dafür im ItemShop Rüstung anbieten wollen?


----------



## Shaila (18. April 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Hat Blizzard nichtmal gesagt das sie die Abo Gebühren abschaffen und dafür im ItemShop Rüstung anbieten wollen?



Ich könnte mir das vorstellen, sobald ihr neues MMO drausen ist. Dort würde es dann Gebühren geben und WoW würde endgültig mit Metin 2 gleichgestellt werden. Ich würde sofort kündigen.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (18. April 2010)

Naja ich würde trotzdem weiter spielen. Was juckts mich ob einer die hammer Rüstung hat und trotzdem Schwierigkeiten bekommt 5k DPS zu fahren bzw mal aus dem Feuer zu laufen. Da würd ich jedes mal ein Grinsen im Gesicht kriegen, weil sowas einfach nur geil zu sehen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (18. April 2010)

ich wäre wohl auch einer der ersten der kündigen würde, wenn man spielerische vorteile bekommt.

mounts finde ich schon äußerst grenzwertig. vorallem weil ich befürchte in cata bekommt man ohne bares geld keinen schönen mounts mehr.
besser wäre es wenn man die mounts kaufen könnte, aber auch ingame erreichen kann. bspw alle icc hardmodes schaffen


----------



## Shaila (18. April 2010)

Nein, ich meine, dass was die wirklich große Masse von WoW abhält, sind Gebühren. Ich alleine kenne mindestens 35 Leute die gerne zocken würden, aber keine Gebühren zahlen wollen. Und das will wa heißen. Würden die wegfallen, würde endgültig jeder dahergelaufene Depp spielen. Damit meine ich in erster Linie so tolle Gangstahopperz und flamende Kinder. Nein, grausam, dass wäre eine richtige Apokalypse.


----------



## Nanojason92 (18. April 2010)

Ich würde den Accound kündigen. Die monatlichen Kostn reichen mir ganz und gar. Und wenn man seine Ausrüstung im Shop kaufen kann, bringt das Spielen eh nichts mehr, weil man dann bestimmt nur mit DIESER Ausrüstung raiden gehen kann. Und dann wird das Spiel einfach zu einfach.


----------



## Anburak-G (18. April 2010)

Solang ich meinen Spass habe, isses mir vollkommen egal, was die Anderen machen^^


----------



## Dagonzo (18. April 2010)

Beene11 schrieb:


> Hmm, es hat einfach keinen Zweck..
> 
> 
> Jedenfalls bin ich nicht neidisch.
> ...


Was hat keinen Zweck? Erkläre mir das mal!
Nach deinen Urteil sind alle blöd und können nichts, die sich das Mount holen. Du scherst damit alle über einen Kamm. Wenn das mal kein Eigentor ist...! Ich denke das viele mehr können als du, nämlich damit leben das sie sich das Mount kaufen bzw. gekauft haben. Und das solltest du bitteschön jedem selbst überlassen. Kein Spieler hat einen Vor- oder Nachteil dadurch.


----------



## Selidia (18. April 2010)

Ich wette 80% der Leute, die jetzt sofort aufhören würden, wenn Rüstung o.Ä. angeboten wird, werden sowieso nicht kündigen.. Und wenn schon? Wen zum Himmel juckt es?
Ich kenne für mich persönlich nichtmal einen Nachteil daran.. Als ob es mich interessieren würde, ob Spieler XY das T-Set Z für 50€ gekauft hat oder nicht.. 

Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich eh einer der wenigen, die WoW wegen der Geschichte spielen, und nicht wegen den roxx0r-ich-stehe-in-Dala-pwnz0r-Epixx0r Items..

Das sieht man ganz gut daran, dass so ein Wirbel um so einen Schwachsinn gemacht wird..


----------



## Alirev (18. April 2010)

naja mir is das egal. kann doch jeder so machen wie er will. es kann einem doch egal sein wenn spieler xy sich waffen und rüstung kauft

edit: hab erst grad eben gesehen das der oben sozusagen das selbe geschrieben hat wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nein, in dem Fall bist du "dumm". Bitte nicht als Beleidigung auffassen.
> 
> Denn sowas würde Vorteile bringen. Das weiss auch blizzard. Sie versuchen Schritt für Schritt die Latte anzuheben. ie bringen etwas, lassen eine Weile Gras drüber wachsen und bringen dann Schritt für Schritt weitere Sachen. Würden sie alles auf einen Schlag bringen, würden viele sofort abspringen. So geht es "langsam und schleichend".
> 
> Und sie werden denke ich nicht solche Sachen bringen, wie die die du gepostet hast, weil Blizzard eben nicht so dumm ist und das machen würde.



Ich würde eher sagen Du bist nicht so helle (auch bitte nicht als Beleidigung auffassen).
Wirkliche Vorteile gibt es ja nicht. Ein wenig Zeitersparnis (die wie gesagt ohnehin jetzt schon verkauft wird indirekt) oder ein kleiner Service für Twinker.
Vor allem gibt es die Sachen in anderen Bezahl-MMOs schon, die habe ich mir jetzt nicht ausgedacht.


----------



## Nebola (19. April 2010)

Ich sollte für nen Kumpel von mir Ihm das Ding kaufen, da er gerade net zuhause war.

Ich war auf Platz 25k irgendwas in der Warteschlange, nach 2 Stunden warten (nebenbei Css gezockt) steht da das nur mit Kreditkarte ezahlt werden kann, super nicht ?

Wieso sollte man auch dahin schreiben: "Preis: 20€, nur per Kreditkarte" ?


----------



## Russelkurt (19. April 2010)

sollte so ein stuss in den blizzshop kommen werde ich es definitiv nicht kaufen (das mount allerdings schon) und dann mal sehen wie "gedopte" spieler das spiel beeinflussen. je nach dem würde ich dann kündigen oder die kaufbaren inhalte ignorieren.


----------



## Seydo (19. April 2010)

Für mich hats schon mit dem ersten Shop pet aufgehört, WoW ist für mich ein Rollenspiel, Für mich gehört das Raiden und das PvP genau so zum spiel wie das sammeln von Pets und Mounts und sonstigen Fun items, Ich hab für das spiel gezahlt, ich zahl im monat, ich glaub das ist von einem Kunden ausreichend geld um verlangen zu können sich wirklich alles erspielen zu könn.

Ich kann nachvollziehen das es leuten den so zeug egal ist es auch egal ist obs so nen mount im shop gibt usw, ich als RP spieler wiederum fühl mich in solchen momenten abgezockt.


----------



## Topfkopf (19. April 2010)

Das mount soll soweit ich sein maximal so schnell seinw ie das schnellste Mount das der Käufer besitzt. Besitzt der käufer ein schnelles Flugmount, ist es ein schnelles flugmount. Besitzt man ein extrem schnelles FLugmount, ist es ein extrem schnelles Flugmount. So entsteht keinem ein Vorteil. Die meisten die dagegen sind sind wohl nur neidisch weil sie es sich nicht leisten können. Und nein, ich habe es nicht und werde es mir nicht holen. 

Würde BLizz im Shop items oder steine anbieten die besser sind als die besten die man im Spiel durch Drop bekommen kann, wäre ich bei jeder Boykottaktion dabei. Ich würde mit niemandem mehr spielen der solche Sachen benutzt, und jeden benutzer dieser Sachen nach möglichkeit aus jedem Schlachtzug entfernen. Protestmails und 1 monatige Aussetzer wären auch ne option für mich. Es wäre total asoziel von BLizzard Leute mit mehr Geld zu überbevorteilen. Denn das passiert im RL oft genug, die Reichen bekommen mehr, und irgendwann sind wir wieder im Mittelalter wo es nur Adel und bauern gibt. Das unterstütze ich nicht.


----------



## Seydo (19. April 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Das mount soll soweit ich sein maximal so schnell seinw ie das schnellste Mount das der Käufer besitzt. Besitzt der käufer ein schnelles Flugmount, ist es ein schnelles flugmount. Besitzt man ein extrem schnelles FLugmount, ist es ein extrem schnelles Flugmount. So entsteht keinem ein Vorteil. Die meisten die dagegen sind sind wohl nur neidisch weil sie es sich nicht leisten können. Und nein, ich habe es nicht und werde es mir nicht holen.



Hirnlose aussage, Nen mir einen Grund warum ich für ein ROllenspiel (das tatsächlich, ob du es glaubst oder nicht mehr als nur stupides Ini raiden für manche ist) Extra Geld ausgeben damit ich abseits vom monotonen gekloppe sachen sammeln kann?

Das ist der Selbe scheiß wie mit den DLC die teilweise sogar schon fertig auf Disc gebrannt werden und dann für 10 euro verhöckert werden damit ich mir auf meiner xbox ne 50kb große datei laden darf die den scheiß freischaltet der schon fertig entwickelt ist, so was ist reine abzocke.

Würde es nichts kosten, klar, könnt ich es verstehen, warum mir aber für das spiel, im monat, und dann auch noch für Items die zu einen Rollenspiel halt eben dazu gehören zahlen MUSS läuchtet mir nicht ein, das hat nichts mit eifersucht zu tun, das ist einfach hirnlose geldmacherei die ich nicht unterstütze, die könn mir nicht erzählen das das Modelieren und ins spiel packen des viches nicht mit den MOnatlichen gebühren deckbar ist und man deswegen noch extra geld verlangen muss, mir ist durchaus klar das es eine Firma ist, als spieler muss ich aber nicht wie ein hirnloses Zombi kücken durch die welt rennen und alles mit machen was eine Firma so macht, wenn bilzzard das so weiter treibt, besonders intensiver dann läuft das bald so wie mit den Ubisoft spielen und dem neuen DRM schutz.


----------



## Technocrat (19. April 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Interessant ist übrigens: Nur in deutschsprachigen Foren wird soviel geflamed bzg. des neuen Mounts. In den englischen sieht man fast gar nichts. Zusammenhang? Wer weiss.


Der Zusammenhang ist dieser: die Deutschen lieben es zu maulen, zu meckern und anderen in die Suppe zu spucken. Ist geradezu ein Volkssport. Das ist woanders nicht so.


----------



## Makata (19. April 2010)

[x] Über die Leute lachen die sich darüber aufregen




Und dann weiterhin den Shop ignorieren...


----------



## Starfros (19. April 2010)

Plek schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> solange es Pets und Mounts gibt die keinen inem Raid helfen.
> Oder den Char "besser" machen ist es ok. Nicht schön aber ok.
> ...




wenn würde es nur in Zusammenhang geben das die Abokosten weg fallen.

Wenn nicht , müste man sich überlegen den Spielerhersteller zu verklagen mit dem argument warum man doppelt abkassiert für die gleichen Items.

Oder man müsste sich hinsetzen und rechnen ob sich das Goldkaufen eher für einen lohnt als die kohle zum Blizz Shop zu bringen.


----------



## Shaila (19. April 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang ist dieser: die Deutschen lieben es zu maulen, zu meckern und anderen in die Suppe zu spucken. Ist geradezu ein Volkssport. Das ist woanders nicht so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, werfen wir die Deutschen doch alle mal in einen Topf. Schönes Schubladendenken. Ja, so muss es sein. Und natürlich, Kritik gibt es nicht. Es gibt nur "Jammern" oder "Toll finden". Sehe ich das richtig so ? Denn scheinbar ist so ziemlich alles, was sich gegen das Spiel richtet => "MIMIMI".

Leute, denkt echt mal nach bevor ihr schreibt. Und selbst wenn die Deutschen wirklich ein "Meckervolk" sind, so bin ich mehr als froh darüber! Meiner Meinung nach hat Deutschland die größten Denker hervorgebracht. Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund, warum die Deutschen eher mal Sachen in Frage stellen und dann "rummeckern" anstatt sich alles einfach bieten zu lassen.

Nur leider ist es im Moment ja so, dass genau dagegen effektiv vorgegangen wird. Deutschland wird nämlich immer dümmer. Und das fängt genau damit an, wenn man nicht in der Lage ist eine ernsthafte Diskussion mit anderen zu führen, sondern man einfach weggeht oder "Heul doch!" schreit.

Und genau das was in diesem Thread passiert, sollte eben NICHT passieren. Denn jetzt haut man sich die Köpfe ein: "Bist doch nur neidisch weil du kein Geld hast!" Und soetwas ist nicht gut. Es reicht, dass im RL die Schere zwischen arm und reich immer größer wird. Da muss es nicht noch im Spiel so sein.


----------



## Topfkopf (19. April 2010)

Seydo schrieb:


> Hirnlose aussage, Nen mir einen Grund warum ich für ein ROllenspiel (das tatsächlich, ob du es glaubst oder nicht mehr als nur stupides Ini raiden für manche ist) Extra Geld ausgeben damit ich abseits vom monotonen gekloppe sachen sammeln kann?
> 
> Das ist der Selbe scheiß wie mit den DLC die teilweise sogar schon fertig auf Disc gebrannt werden und dann für 10 euro verhöckert werden damit ich mir auf meiner xbox ne 50kb große datei laden darf die den scheiß freischaltet der schon fertig entwickelt ist, so was ist reine abzocke.
> 
> Würde es nichts kosten, klar, könnt ich es verstehen, warum mir aber für das spiel, im monat, und dann auch noch für Items die zu einen Rollenspiel halt eben dazu gehören zahlen MUSS läuchtet mir nicht ein, das hat nichts mit eifersucht zu tun, das ist einfach hirnlose geldmacherei die ich nicht unterstütze, die könn mir nicht erzählen das das Modelieren und ins spiel packen des viches nicht mit den MOnatlichen gebühren deckbar ist und man deswegen noch extra geld verlangen muss, mir ist durchaus klar das es eine Firma ist, als spieler muss ich aber nicht wie ein hirnloses Zombi kücken durch die welt rennen und alles mit machen was eine Firma so macht, wenn bilzzard das so weiter treibt, besonders intensiver dann läuft das bald so wie mit den Ubisoft spielen und dem neuen DRM schutz.



ich sagte die meisten sind nur neidisch, dann gehörst du halt zu den anderen. Weißt du, mit WoW ist es wie im RL. Warum kaufen sich LEute dicke karren mit 300 PS und 300 Sachen spitze in einem Land wo die höchstgeschwindigkeit bei 130 liegt, packen Spoiler, Lackierung usw dran die im grunde völlig nutzlos sind? Ganz einfach, sie kaufen Tuning, das sie nicht brauchen, von Geld das damit vollkommen verschwendet ist, um Leute zu beeindrucken die sie nicht kennen. Und so siehts im Spiel auch aus, die meisten die es sich kaufen sind entweder kranke Mountsammler die auch keim Problem haben hunderte Euro fürn Spektraltiger auf Ebay auszugeben, oder Leute die mit sowas versuchen ihren virtuellen Penismeter aufzuwerten. Oh, und dann gibt es noch ein paar gutverdiener die es sich kaufen weils so hübsch aussieht.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (19. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> *Zeitreise mach*
> 
> Schon zu Release gab es ein Ingame Pet gegen Aufpreis - Stichwort Collectors Edition.
> Später dann das Trading-Card Game mit Pets, Extras und Mounts sowie das Mount für werbt einen Freund.
> ...



Dass das niemand anrüchig fand stimmt so erstmal nicht. Gerade bei den Kartenspiel-Items gab es auch immer wieder (in meinen Augen auch berechtigte) Kritik. Wenn ich mich zurück entsinne kamen auch der Zergling und der Mini-Diablo bei Rollenspielern nicht unbedingt gut an, was aber eher an der immersionsstörenden Wirkung lag, als daran, dass es sie gab.

Der Grund warum das nie so hohe Wellen geschagen hat ist wohl einfach der, dass damals noch kein Trend abzusehen war und dass Blizzard damit auch nicht in dem Maße Kasse gemacht hat wie heute. Die Collector's-Editionen waren ja nur für ein paar Sammler interessant und die wenigstens haben sich diese wohl aussschließlich wegen dem Pet geholt. Das Kartenspiel hat sowieso keiner gespielt - ich glaube ich habe ein einziges mal einen Spektraltiger gesehen, vielleicht hab ich mir das aber auch nur eingebildet...

Wie dem auch sei - damals war man sich noch recht sicher darin, dass Blizzard schon alles in allem das richtige tut, und ein paar Verfehlungen konnte man da ruhig mal nachsehen. Dass man sich mal für Geld passende Racials in Arenateam kaufen könnte, hätte damals niemand für möglich gehalten. Hätte jemand meinem früheren ich erklärt wie WoW heute aussieht, hätte ich ihn für verrückt erklärt. Naja, Zeiten ändern sich.


----------



## Tikume (19. April 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Der Grund warum das nie so hohe Wellen geschagen hat ist wohl einfach der, dass damals noch kein Trend abzusehen war und dass Blizzard damit auch nicht in dem Maße Kasse gemacht hat wie heute. Die Collector's-Editionen waren ja nur für ein paar Sammler interessant und die wenigstens haben sich diese wohl aussschließlich wegen dem Pet geholt. Das Kartenspiel hat sowieso keiner gespielt - ich glaube ich habe ein einziges mal einen Spektraltiger gesehen, vielleicht hab ich mir das aber auch nur eingebildet...



Gespielt hat es keiner, gekauft aber schon und die Pets waren dann für einen stolzen Preis auf Ebay. Und damit weitaus kostspieliger als das was wir jetzt haben.

Und was ist mit dem tollen Blizzcon Live Stream? Wieviel hat der gekostet? Und zu sehen gab es den Kram letztendlich auch umsonst auf buffed.de.
Ich kann mich da an keinen Kritik-Thread erinnern.

Ich sage nicht dass der Itemshop wünschenswert ist, aber ich verstehe nicht warum nun alle aus den Wolken fallen.


----------



## Boccanegra (19. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem tollen Blizzcon Live Stream? Wieviel hat der gekostet? Und zu sehen gab es den Kram letztendlich auch umsonst auf buffed.de.
> Ich kann mich da an keinen Kritik-Thread erinnern.


Bei Einführung der kostenpflichtigen Live Stream gab's schon zum Teil sehr heftige Kritik ... wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob auch hier auf buffed, aber jedenfalls im offiziellen Forum.



Tikume schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht dass der Itemshop wünschenswert ist, aber ich verstehe nicht warum nun alle aus den Wolken fallen.


Alle? Ich bestimmt nicht. Die Entwicklung war doch schon seit längerem vorhersehbar, und sie ist auch, wie ich glaube, noch lange nicht an ihr Ende angelangt. Die letztlich doch hohe Akzeptanz des Shops, und der beachtliche kommerzielle Erfolg mit dem [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Celestial Steed Mount haben sicher das ihre getan, dass Activison in diese Richtung noch lange nicht das letzte Wort sprach. Das Geld sitzt scheinbar eine relativ großen Gruppe an Spielern ziemlich locker im Säckel, also wird es, meine ich, nicht lange dauern bis das nächste "must have" über den Shop vertrieben wird.[/font]


----------



## boyclar (19. April 2010)

Hehe, ich würde auch "warscheinlich" mit WoW aufhören falls soetwas kommt wie z.b. jeglicher schaden um 10% erhöht... da bleibt ja kein spaß mehr. Aber ist ehh egal Diablo 3 soll endlich rauskommen! Achso wegen dem Mount das man sich kaufen kann, das ist doch so wayne... sieht gut aus kann aber nix neues was andere mounts nicht auch schon können...

Mfg Boyclar


----------



## Kersyl (19. April 2010)

Makata schrieb:


> [x] Über die Leute lachen die sich darüber aufregen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMC-Pretender (19. April 2010)

> Und was ist mit dem tollen Blizzcon Live Stream? Wieviel hat der gekostet? Und zu sehen gab es den Kram letztendlich auch umsonst auf buffed.de.
> Ich kann mich da an keinen Kritik-Thread erinnern.



Ich sehe jetzt nicht, was ein Blizzcon-Livestream mit World of Warcraft zu tun hat. Außerhalb des Spiels kann Blizzard von mir aus machen was sie wollen. T-shirts bedrucken, Figuren verkaufen, Bücher schreiben, Filme drehen. Find ich gut, würde ich sogar mitmachen, wenn der Preis stimmt. Das Spiel selbst sollte nicht von außerhalb der Spielmechanik Beeinflussbar sein. Da sind kosmetische Änderungen vielleicht gerade noch akzeptabel vielelicht aber auch schon nicht mehr. Als Look-Fetischist wäre ich z.B. nicht sehr glücklich, wenns die schönsten Roben nur gegen Bares gäbe, dann hätte ich nämlich keine andere Wahl als sie zu kaufen...

Nachtrag: ich mache sogar bereits mit beim Merchandise - habe ja schließlich 2 Sammelbände vom WoW-Comic im Regal und einen Burning-Crusade Kalender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. April 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Ich sehe jetzt nicht, was ein Blizzcon-Livestream mit World of Warcraft zu tun hat.


Bezahlen für Ingame Pet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (19. April 2010)

Ich finde den Shop für die WOW Kundschaft gut. Sollte ausgebaut werden. Gute Idee für WoW.


----------



## Ganos (19. April 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Du hast doch die Anwort eh schon selbst geschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrocas meinte auch: "Es wird niemals einen Rassenwechsel geben"


*räusper*


----------



## HMC-Pretender (20. April 2010)

> Bezahlen für Ingame Pet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier fehlt mir wohl einfach die Informationsbasis, da ich mich für einen Livestream mangels Bandbreite nie interessiert habe. Meines Wissens nach gab es Pets für Besucher der Blizzcon, was ich nicht unbedingt super finde, wo aber wohl doch in erster Linie die andere Leistung (Messebesuch) bezahlt wird und nicht primär das Pet verkauft wird...


----------



## Shadria (20. April 2010)

Ganos schrieb:


> Wrocas meinte auch: "Es wird niemals einen Rassenwechsel geben"
> 
> 
> *räusper*



Stimmt schon diese Aussage, aber das ändert nichts an meiner Meinung bzw. meiner Aussage die du zitiert hast... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Warum soll ich mir über ungelegte Eier Gedanken machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (20. April 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang ist dieser: die Deutschen lieben es zu maulen, zu meckern und anderen in die Suppe zu spucken. Ist geradezu ein Volkssport. Das ist woanders nicht so.



So ist es. Und als Resultat davon wird man im Ausland schon alnge nicht mehr ernst genommen.


----------



## Rainaar (20. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Leute, denkt echt mal nach bevor ihr schreibt. Und selbst wenn die Deutschen wirklich ein "Meckervolk" sind, so bin ich mehr als froh darüber! Meiner Meinung nach hat Deutschland die größten Denker hervorgebracht. Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund, warum die Deutschen eher mal Sachen in Frage stellen und dann "rummeckern" anstatt sich alles einfach bieten zu lassen.



Du verwechselst da etwas. In D wird über _alles_ gemeckert und gejammert aber leider _nichts_ unternommen. ( Sonst hätten 95% der Schreiber hier keinen Account mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Im Gegenteil wir nehmen alles hin, denn keiner ist bereit Konsequenzen zu ziehen.

Denk mal an z.B. Frankreich und das Thema Studiengebühren.....da hat Paris gebrannt. In D undenkbar.


----------



## Masterio (20. April 2010)

spielerische vorteile für bares geld zu erkaufen, wäre der untergang für wow...
aber sowas wird nicht passieren, blizzard gehört zu den besten entwicklern und sie wissen ganz genau was sie machen.


----------



## Patze1005 (20. April 2010)

ja bitte kündigt alle, dann hört das rumgeheule endlich auf, nervig echt.
der shop is nur für kossmetische sachen gedacht,nicht um euch einen vorrteil zu erkaufen in raids!
und um meinen vorrednern beizuflichten, über das tcg hart sich keiner aufgeregt oder nicht? wieviel boosters die leute da kaufen um den scheiss tiger zu bekommen, hört doch auf echt.
kauft den scheiss oder lasst es peng


----------



## Mäuserich (20. April 2010)

Ich habe mal einige Posts durchgelesen, aber nicht komplett. Vermutlich prophezeit die Hälfte dann eh den Untergang der World of Warcraft... Losgelöst daher mal meine Meinung zum Thema:

Rein kosmetischer Schnick Schnack gegen echtes Geld ist schon immer Bestandteil von WoW gewesen: kauf die die Collectors Edion für 30 Euro mehr und die bekommst n' Zergling-Pet um mal auf die Ursprungsform des "extra Geld für Extra Content" zurück zu kommen.
Später wurde das mit dem Trading-Card-Game weiter geführt und jetzt gibts halt ohne Lotterieglück die Mounts und Pets direkt zu kaufen.

Bezogen auf das aktuelle Mount:
Sein wir ehrlich: wäre es ohne Euros ins Spiel gekommen dann nur für hammerharte Erfolge oder mit minimaler Dropchance, mit anderen Worten für mind. 98% der WoW Spieler unerreichbar. Also dürfen sich die meisten nicht beschweren das sie es sich lieber erspielen würden weil sie es eh nicht hinbekommen würden.

Dann mal weitergesponnen auf Gear / Chars:

Ein Freund von mir hat sich schon diverse male Accounts auf e-bay gekauft mit Chars die er vorher noch nie über Level 20 gespielt hat. Kurz ein Guide gelesen und 2 heros zu Probe und dann ging es schon halbwegs und nach 1-2 Wochen hat man gar nicht mehr gemerkt das er den Char nicht selbst gelevelt hat.

Allein aus der Erfahrung habe ich nichts gegen Chars kaufen, wer will von mir aus, auch gern über nen offiziellen Blizz-Shop.

Was das Gear angeht kann man dank Marken und 232er-hero-Loot am Gear erkennen wer Skill hat, also muss man auf die Angaben der Person vertrauen das er Movement hat.
Kaufbares Gear würde also ähnlich wenig Rückschlüsse auf Skill zulassen wie es zur Zeit eh schon der Fall ist. Dem entsprechend habe ich auch damit kein Problem, eher im Gegenteil, denn wenn jemand seinem Twink ein volles T10 kauft wird er damit völlig ungeachtet des Skills mehr Leistung bringen als wenn er in Marken-T9 rumrennt und so profitiert letztendlich der Raid und eben auch ich davon das er da Geld investiert hat.

Mein persönliches Fazit zur ganzen Debatte:
Solange ich als Zahler der monatlichen Gebühren alle spielrelevanten Dinge in einem angemessenem Zeitraum (halt quasi so wie es derzeit ist) erspielen kann und nicht kaufen Muss kann Blizz von mir aus alles an Gear und Gold anbieten wie sie wollen.
Das einzige was meiner Meinung nach nie verkauft werden darf sind Statussymbole wie Erfolgs-Mounts.


----------



## Boccanegra (20. April 2010)

Patze1005 schrieb:


> und um meinen vorrednern beizuflichten, über das tcg hart sich keiner aufgeregt oder nicht? wieviel boosters die leute da kaufen um den scheiss tiger zu bekommen, hört doch auf echt.



Das TCG-Argument geht mir schon ein bisschen auf den Keks ... oder vielmehr: nicht das TCG an sich, sondern die Leute, die es bringen ohne sich zuvor darüber zu informieren. Das TCG hat Blizzard unmittelbar mal gar nichts gebracht, weil die Lizenzrechte bei Upperdeck Entertainment lagen. Die hatten den Vorteil davon, wenn die Leute sich wegen eines Items zig Karten kauften, Blizzard hat nur indirekt über die Vergabe der Lizenzrechte mitgeschnitten. TCG ist nur insofern als Argument interessant, dass es vermutlich Activision sozusagen mit der Nase auf die Tatsache stieß, dass es einen gar nicht so kleinen Kreis an Spielern gibt, die bereit sind für solche Items einen hübschen Batzen Geld hinzulegen. Scheint mir ja auch kein Zufall zu sein, dass sie dieses Jahr Upperdeck die Lizenzrechte entzogen und an jemand anderen neu vergaben, eine Firma, Cryptozoic, die kein anderes Geschäft hat als TCG, somit vollständig von Activision abhängig ist. Wie da die Konditionen für Activision ausschauen, kann man sich vorstellen.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (20. April 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> spielerische vorteile für bares geld zu erkaufen, wäre der untergang für wow...
> aber sowas wird nicht passieren, blizzard gehört zu den besten entwicklern und sie wissen ganz genau was sie machen.



Klar und die Renten sind sicher. Schon heute kannst du dir das passende Racial für dein Arenateam gegen Euros kaufen. Ist nur momentan recht nebensächlich, weil die Racials ziemlich den Bach runter generft wurden. Mit Cataclysm sollen sie aber wieder deutlich mehr Einfluss bekommen. Zufall? Na sicher doch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mäuserich schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Fazit zur ganzen Debatte:
> Solange ich als Zahler der monatlichen Gebühren alle spielrelevanten Dinge in einem angemessenem Zeitraum (halt quasi so wie es derzeit ist) erspielen kann und nicht kaufen Muss kann Blizz von mir aus alles an Gear und Gold anbieten wie sie wollen.
> Das einzige was meiner Meinung nach nie verkauft werden darf sind Statussymbole wie Erfolgs-Mounts.



Nur haben wir dann genau das Geschäftsmodell von sog. Free-to-play Games: Jeder kann spielen - wer mehr bezahlt hats einfacher. Dagegen ist erstmal nix einzuwenden, nur dass bei WoW eben noch eine saftige Gebühr oben drauf kommt. Eine Gebühr, die eigentlich sicherstellen sollte, dass im Unterschied zu den erwähnten Spielen hochwertiges Gameplay beim Spieldesign an erster Stelle steht und nicht das Erschließen neuer Verdienstmöglichkeiten.
Hier kann ich wirklich nur jedem raten sich mal zu überlegen ob er das noch mit sich machen lässt. Die meisten werden vermutlich ja sagen und Beifall klatschen. Blizzard ist halt irgendwo wie Apple: andere Firmen haben _Kunden_, diese haben _Jünger_...


----------



## DeathDragon (21. April 2010)

Das Thema ist jetzt schon eine Weile offen und an der Umfrage haben auch schon 1347 Mitglieder teilgenommen. Dadurch hat man jetzt ein ungefähres Bild darüber, wie diese Änderung von den Spielern wahrgenommen wird. Jedoch sollte man erwähnen, dass ein gewisser Teil, obwohl sie angekreuzt haben, dass sie ihren Account kündigen, die Items trotzdem kaufen werden. Ebenfalls sind in einem Forum wie Buffed mehr Hardcoreraider(welche diese Änderung natürlich nicht begrüssen) als Casuals unterwegs, wodurch das Resultat ebenfalls verfälscht wird. Trotzdem ist es ein ziemlich grosser Teil, die sich ganz klar gegen diese Änderung stellen und die Umsetzung wäre laut der Statistik nicht rentabel für Blizzard. Die neuen Einnahmen durch die Items würden die Einbussen durch die verlierende Kundschaft nicht decken. Theoretisch müsste jeder Kunde seine monatlichen Ausgaben für WoW mehr als verdoppeln um die wegfallenden Kosten zu decken.

So jetzt möchte ich einige hier noch auf 1-2 Kleinigkeiten hinweisen. Vorallem die Leute, welche sich extrem für das System ausgesprochen haben, würde ich gerne versuchen vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen.

Leider habe ich den Eintrag in den AGB's nirgends gefunden, jedoch steht in den meisten Spielen etc. nachfolgender Artikel in einer ähnlichen Art in den AGB's drin:
Der Spieler hat durch den Kauf des Produktes und dem entrichten der monatlichen Kosten das Recht erworben, den Inhalt des Produkt in vollem Umfängen konsumieren/gebrauchen zu können.
Ich werde, wenn ich Zeit habe, nach einem solchen Artikel nochmals Ausschau halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Durch das Entrichten meiner monatlichen Kosten müsste ich also die Möglichkeit haben, das Pet/Mount irgendwie zu bekommen und nicht indem ich noch zusätzlich ein paar Euro zahle. Ebenfalls würde es gegen die AGB's verstossen, wenn ich für zusätzlichen Content nochmals zahlen müsse.

Es gibt theoretisch zwei Arten von MMORPGS. Die einen sind gratis und man kann sich zusätzliche Spielinhalte/Individualität kaufen für echtes Geld. Die anderen werden durch monatliche Kosten finanziert. Blizzard hat jetzt eine neue Einnahmequelle entdeckt, indem sie einfach beides machen und den Leuten das Geld regelrecht aus der Tasche ziehen. Sie rechtfertigen diese zusätzlichen Dienste durch teilweise extrem billige Ausreden. So ist z.B. eine Anpassung des Namens, der Rasse sowie des Aussehens in WoW eine kleine Änderung, wofür kein Mitarbeiter von Blizzard benötigt wird. Trotzdem zahlt man einen ziemlich hohen Preis dafür. Ebenfalls wurde bei den ersten Pet's gesagt, dass diese zusätzliche Arbeit für die Programierer beudeutet haben und darum diese Kosten anfallen. Sieht man sich jetzt jedoch das neue Mount an, ist dieses nur ein einfacher Abklatsch vom ICC25HM Mount.

Hier haben mehrere Leute behauptet, sie hätten nicht viel Zeit um sich T10 selbst zu erarbeiten und würden es begrüssen, wenn man sich T10 kaufen könnte. Jedoch für was braucht ihr T10? Das Set ist für die späteren Bosse in ICC gedacht. Wenn ihr wenig Zeit habt um viel WoW zu spielen werdet ihr nie zu den Bossen kommen, wo man T10 wirklich braucht. Die (Langzeit)Motivation in einem Spiel wie World of Warcraft ist es seinen Charakter "wachsen" zu lassen. Sei es indem man weniger oft spielt und sich über jeden Levelanstig freut oder man schon Stufe 80 ist und seine Ausrüstung verbessern will. Kann ich mir jetzt die beste Ausrüstung in WoW kaufen, was ist dann noch mein Ziel? Klar kann ich mit meinem T10.75 noch Arthas legen, aber was dann? Liegt ein Boss in ICC auf den Boden kann ich mich nichtmal über den Loot freuen, da meine Ausrüstung ja bereits besser ist.


----------



## Tikume (21. April 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Hier haben mehrere Leute behauptet, sie hätten nicht viel Zeit um sich T10 selbst zu erarbeiten und würden es begrüssen, wenn man sich T10 kaufen könnte.



Echt? Wer?


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo und Guten Tag

Ich frage mich seit einiger zeit warum man bei wow für alles zahlen muss. Es kommt mir so vor als würde Blizz langsam aber sicher WoW zu einem F2P-MMO machen. Warum denk ich das?

1: Für eine Rundum-Charakteranpassung werden 15€ fällig. Ähm lol warum gibts dann den Firsur könnten sie ja eig rausnehmen 
2: Für Alle andern Sachen (chara-transfer oder volkswechsel) werden auch 15-20€ fällig 
3: Um WoW zocken zu dürfeln zahlen 11 milionen +- Gamer jeden monat 13€. Rechnet das mal hoch, wie viel blizzard in einem jahr mit wow macht. Ja ich weis angestelle server strom etc is nocht um sonst. Versteh ich voll und ganz das ich dafür zahle.
4: Der neue shop von blizz wo man sich Pets und Mounts kaufen kann.
5: Das neue AH das derzeit in Beta ist soll ja für zusätzliches auch wieder kosten.
6: Für das arenatunier werden auch ich glaube 15€ fällig

Ich warte schon jeden tag darauf des ne rüssi im Shop auftaucht, was wohl nicht mehr lange daurt. Ich finde es schade das man um WoW zugenissen mitn paar *Futures *entwerder Reich oda nen guten job haben muss, mal erlich ich verdiene 560€ im monat 350 zahl ich miete ich brauch essen trinken meine mutter bekommt auch 100€, ich bin aber ausgelernt. Ich glaube einfach das wenn wow F2P wird das es so endet wie fast alle F2P, nämlich mit einen schönes großem shop wo man alles kaufen kann, vielleicht auch Erz und leder etc. Für meinen teil finde ich WoW geil aber das viele geld wäre besser angelegt in wow als bei nem Himmelsross.

Wo isn zuzeit die ehre der WoWler, ich glaube jeder kennt das problem. Man Geht mit level 50 ich glaube das is untere Schwarzfelsspitze oda so die legen immer nur den ersten boss was dropt jedes mal beim kill klar das schmuckstück oda was das auch immer ist. Selten findet sich einer der den schlüssel hat klar weil fast keiner mehr weis woher man Pre bekommt. Oder ganz toll man geht DM (als Hordi) der tank pullt zuviel wipe alle lassen geist frei, jetzt zum problem daher keiner mehr weis wo eig genau der eingang is laufen sie stunden lang in westfall rum. Die meisten Spieler wissen ja nicht mal mehr wo die alten incen sind. 

Ihr glaubt jetzt sicher das kann man nicht mehr topen oda KLAR KANN man das Topen. Gerstern halb 3 am nachmittag hatte ich endlich mal eine gute PDK 10ner zusammen wir warn schon bein dritten boss. Der boss hatte nur mehr 20% alle gaben volles dmg aufeinmal macht der pala gottesschlid und ruhestein der zweite heal (priester) ging zu selben zeit offline darauf meine der Sectank "kk bin dann auch mal weg scheiß gruppe hir ey keiner ne ahnung vom game". Alter ich dachte mir was geht mit den noobs ich glaube mir wird übel, schreibt mich der Sectank an und meint er bekommt von mir 1k gold weil er besser is als ich -.- sorry blizz das isn fail. /2 is sowieso fürn a**** weil:

***Micheals Magic-raid Offen***
***ICC 25 HM Clear EQC OgBank***
*** Ab GS von 5.5k Keine Noobs***
***Los Gehts um 19:00***
***0/4 tanks 0/4 Heal Rest DD ***
*** /w Wird Ingo***
Darunter
Ich suche einen schmied für level 20
Dann wieder 4 mal SSPPAAMM
***Micheals Magic-raid Offen***
***ICC 25 HM Clear EQC OgBank***
***Blah blah blah blah***
Tut das nicht im herz weh xP ich such über ne hable stunde nen VZ nach makro und 100 Spams meldet sich einer der das nicht hat was ich suche -.-

Aber wir liebe doch alle unser wow


----------



## Gaueko (2. Juni 2010)

Und nun?

Das WoW immer merkwüriger wird ist allen nicht entgangen, Wenns F2p wird hör ich auf. Das steht ebenso dir frei.

Und der Spam in Handelschannel - da knn Blizzard nichts dafür.
Wenn man in einer Community mit 75% assos spielt kommt halt sowas dabei raus.


----------



## Laz0rUS (2. Juni 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Hallo und Guten Tag
> 
> Ich frage mich seit einiger zeit warum man bei wow für alles zahlen muss. Es kommt mir so vor als würde Blizz langsam aber sicher WoW zu einem F2P-MMO machen. Warum denk ich das?
> 
> ...



So.

MUSS man die ganzen Dienste in Anspruch nehmen?
NEIN.Es ist ein Angebot was nun mal da ist.
Und es ist klar das es was kostet da es eine Dienstleistung ist.
Und ob man es benutzen möchte oder nicht ,muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
In jeder anderen Firma gibt es auch sowas die gewisse Dienste anbieten.
Vorallem bei den ganzen Handygedöns was da noch als Zusatz kommt wenn man X.XX&#8364; bezahlt.


Wo ist nochmal das Argument für F2P?


----------



## Brannys (2. Juni 2010)

Warum alles mögliche extra Geld kostet ?

Weil die Manager von Blizzard auf Deutsch gesagt den Hals nicht voll bekommen und die Jahreumsätze drastisch erhöhen wollen. 

Für uns ist das ein Spiel, aber dahinter steckt ein Unternehmen und dieses Unternehmen will Geld, Geld und nochmals Geld. 
Und solange 11 Millionen Spieler jeden angebotenen Scheißdreck bei WoW haben müssen und bereit sind jeden überteuerten Preis dafür zu bezahlen, so wird sich dieses Unternehmen danach die Finger lecken und weiteren Blödsinn für Geld anbieten. 

Da das Himmelsross allein schon der Erfolg war, wird es sicherlich alsbald weitere Mounts und Pets im Wucher-Blizzard-Shop geben und ich mache jede Wette, dass die mit jedem Scheißteil die Millionen machen.

Wenn das Interesse an WoW und was dazu gehört nicht so groß wäre, dann würde es vieles gar nicht geben, was jetzt extra kostet, oder es würden vernünftige Preise vorhanden sein.

Letztlich liegt es an den Spielern selber, warum alles extra kostet und sauteuer ist, man will es einfach haben, man bezahlt den teuren Preis und Blizzard nutzt das erfolgreich aus. Die wären auch recht blöd, wenn die davon nun abweichen würden.


----------



## ReakMirak (2. Juni 2010)

90% von den Leuten die schreiben: WENN WOW RÜSSI VERKAUFT BIN ICH WEG!!!! sind doch nur Flamer, am Ende würden (fast) alle weiter zocken und die Spieler, denen wow noch Spaß macht nerven...


Also mir wärs egal wenn das so ist, ich würds mir zwar nicht Kaufen, aber wenn andere das gerne tun, dan sollen sie...


----------



## Leman (2. Juni 2010)

ganz klar wäre dann der sinn von mmo verfehlt, ich fühle mich dann fehl am platz


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juni 2010)

Unfug entfernt. Wer nichts sinnvolles beizutragen hat, sollte am besten garnicht erst auf die Tastatur hauen.


----------



## Sylvvia (2. Juni 2010)

Im Moment sieht es doch so aus, das Leute mit sehr viel Zeit in WOW echt in jeder Hinsicht im Vorteil sind. Dies sind in der Regel Schüler / Studenten und Leute, die aus anderen Gründen keinen Fulltime-Job haben. So viel Zeit hätte ich nie ... warum also soll ich Zeit nicht durch Geld ersetzen können. Ich würde einen Shop, der epische items z.B. verkauft durchaus begrüßen und eventuell auch nutzen. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum dadurch der Sinn in einem MMO verfehlt werden soll. Der eine kann eben Zeit ohne Ende aufwenden, der das nicht kann sollte es eben durch Geld ersetzen können - ein ziemlich normaler Vorgang.


----------



## silent-bob (2. Juni 2010)

Also das neue AH ist schon ein spielrischer Vorteil, da das Spiel eben Neben PvP PvE Quests blablabla auch das AH enthält. Gegen diesen Serviece habe ich ncihts, wenn mal wieder Vorlesungsfreie Zeit ist, bin ich auch schon früh drin, also der Zugriff ist ncht der Kritikpunkt, sondern die Tatsache, das es was kostet, hier meine ich das man sich einen spielerischen OVrteil erkaufen kann.
Daher sollten die meißten hier aufpassen, "ich kündige sobald man sich nen VOrteil erkuafen kann..." denn wenn das mobile AH kommt müssten die Server ja leerer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiary (2. Juni 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Hallo und Guten Tag


Ebenfalls Hallo Sorrowrain,


Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Ich frage mich seit einiger zeit warum man bei wow für alles zahlen muss. Es kommt mir so vor als würde Blizz langsam aber sicher WoW zu einem F2P-MMO machen. Warum denk ich das?


Weil Du festgestellt hast, ebenso wie schätzungsweise jeder andere WoW Spieler auch - Dienstleistungen in Anspruch nehmen kostet Geld?


Sorrowrain schrieb:


> 1: Für eine Rundum-Charakteranpassung werden 15€ fällig. Ähm lol warum gibts dann den Firsur könnten sie ja eig rausnehmen
> 2: Für Alle andern Sachen (chara-transfer oder volkswechsel) werden auch 15-20€ fällig
> 3: Um WoW zocken zu dürfeln zahlen 11 milionen +- Gamer jeden monat 13€. Rechnet das mal hoch, wie viel blizzard in einem jahr mit wow macht. Ja ich weis angestelle server strom etc is nocht um sonst. Versteh ich voll und ganz das ich dafür zahle.
> 4: Der neue shop von blizz wo man sich Pets und Mounts kaufen kann.
> ...


Mach keine Sachen, das kostet Geld, so richtig echte Euro?
Zu 1.
Weil bei einer Rundum-Charakteranpassung nicht nur Haare, Ohrringe, Tattoos und Bärte angepasst werden, aus diesem Grund braucht es den Babier ingame trotzdem noch, aber vielleicht sollte Blizz mal über ein Ingame-Einwohnermeldeamt incl. Namensänderung nachdenken und ggf. noch über einen plastischen Chirurgen welcher die Geschlechtsumwandlungen durchführt.
Gegen Gold versteht sich....!!!Hey, das wäre DIE Idee für einen weiteren Beruf ingame - massig Gold garantiert!!!
Zu 2.
Oh je, es kostet tatsächlich Geld wenn Du Blizzard einen Auftrag erteilst ( egal ob nun Servertrans oder Volkswechsel ).
Es ist ja schliesslich so das deine Daten völlig von allein von Server A auf Server B übertragen werden und auch der Volkswechsel findet natürlich in der haupstädteeigenen plastischen Cirurgie statt ( siehe oben ).
Was würdest Du für einen Aufstand machen wenn dein Chef Dir diverse Aufgaben überträgt und Du bekommst dafür aber kein Geld.
Zu 3.
11 Mio +/- Spieler zahlen 13€?
In welcher Welt lebst Du überhaupt? WoW kostet in anderen Ländern in den meisten Fällen nur einen Bruchteil der Summe die wir für das Spiel monatl. aufbringen.
Aber wenigstens siehst Du ein das man für die Inanspruchnahme von Strom und Hardware usw bezahlen muss.
Zu 4.
Ein Shop -> Ein Geschäft = ich muss da was kaufen?
Bist Du ne Frau, ist das ein Schuhladen? ( Sorry fürs Klischee, aber ich darf das, bin selbst weiblich )
Zu 5.
AH übers Handy und es SOLL später was kosten?
Cool, ist perse schonmal für Leute die kein iPhone haben völlig uninteressant und diejenigen die es haben und nutzen WOLLEN, die werden auch Geld dafür bezahlen, Alle anderen lassen es ( eben mangels passendem Handy/Pad oder eben weil man es nicht braucht ).
Zu 6.
15€ für das Arenaturnier, dafür aber die Möglichkeit auch, real, etwas zu gewinnen.
Zu 7.
Hast Du nämlich vergessen, der Autenticator ( schreibt der sich so? ), kostet auch echtes Geld, macht deinen Acc sicher und Du bekommst n ingame Pet.
Voll fies woll? Und dann auch noch diese iPhonebesitzer, die können das gratis haben, auch das Pet, das ist soooooooooooooooo gemein ( Mama haste mal n Keks? ).



Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Ich warte schon jeden tag darauf des ne rüssi im Shop auftaucht, was wohl nicht mehr lange daurt. Ich finde es schade das man um WoW zugenissen mitn paar <B>Futures </B>entwerder Reich oda nen guten job haben muss, mal erlich ich verdiene 560€ im monat 350 zahl ich miete ich brauch essen trinken meine mutter bekommt auch 100€, ich bin aber ausgelernt. Ich glaube einfach das wenn wow F2P wird das es so endet wie fast alle F2P, nämlich mit einen schönes großem shop wo man alles kaufen kann, vielleicht auch Erz und leder etc. Für meinen teil finde ich WoW geil aber das viele geld wäre besser angelegt in wow als bei nem Himmelsross.


Ich warte auch jeden Tag auf ganz viele Dinge.
z.B. das mein Sohn krabbeln lernt, das mein Chef endlich versteht das ich in meinem Job unterfordert bin - zu viel Zeit habe ( was man daran sieht das ich solche Beiträge wie den Deinen komplett auseinandernehmen und beantworte ) und er mir doch endlich mal mehr zu tun geben soll, ich im Lotto gewinne, der Sommer sich gefälligst mal blicken lässt.

Um WoW mit ein paar Features geniessen zu können muss man weder reich sein und man braucht auch keinen guten Job ( ergibt sich nicht das Eine aus dem Anderen - wenn man nicht gerade schon als Kind sehr liquider Eltern auf die Welt gekommen ist? ).
Um WoW mit !!!Zusatzfeatures!!! die das Spiel weder verbessern noch verändern geniessen zu können, braucht es ein paar Euro, aber reich sein muss man dafür noch lange nicht.
Wohin Blizz mit seinem Shop noch geht werden wir sehen, wenns dort demnächst EQ und Mats zu kaufen gibt, bitte, dann ist das so.
Solange die gleichen Items ingame noch immer kostenfrei zu erreichen sind, bitte sollen halt ein paar Leute Geld ausgeben, Andere farmen sich die Sachen und für solche Leute haben die Dinge auch eine andere Wertigkeit.

Du bist bei einem Einkommen von 560€ wohl noch in der Ausbildung, oder Du hast eine sehr schlecht bezahlte Tätigkeit.
Dich finanziell zu verbessern ( nebenjob am WE, zeitungen austragen ) liegt in deinen eigenen Händen, nicht in der Macht Blizzards.



Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Wo isn zuzeit die ehre der WoWler, ich glaube jeder kennt das problem. Man Geht mit level 50 ich glaube das is untere Schwarzfelsspitze oda so die legen immer nur den ersten boss was dropt jedes mal beim kill klar das schmuckstück oda was das auch immer ist. Selten findet sich einer der den schlüssel hat klar weil fast keiner mehr weis woher man Pre bekommt. Oder ganz toll man geht DM (als Hordi) der tank pullt zuviel wipe alle lassen geist frei, jetzt zum problem daher keiner mehr weis wo eig genau der eingang is laufen sie stunden lang in westfall rum. Die meisten Spieler wissen ja nicht mal mehr wo die alten incen sind.


Was genau hat die von Dir geschilderte "Rush`n"Hush" Situation genau mit Ehre zu tun?
Ich habe die Blackrock Pre, ich kenne den Weg in die DM und ich kenne auch den Weg zu z.B. BFD oder Uldaman.
Das alles ehrt mich aber in keinster Weise, es bedeutet lediglich das ich mit meinen Charakteren einen Key ( und sogar viel mehr als diesen Einen ) besitze und schon so lange spiele das ich noch weiss das man damals zu den einzelnen Instanzen anreisen musste und somit auch weiss wo sie sind.
Hammerhart, ich bin imba, wusste es bis gerade eben nur noch nicht.



Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt jetzt sicher das kann man nicht mehr topen oda KLAR KANN man das Topen. Gerstern halb 3 am nachmittag hatte ich endlich mal eine gute PDK 10ner zusammen wir warn schon bein dritten boss. Der boss hatte nur mehr 20% alle gaben volles dmg aufeinmal macht der pala gottesschlid und ruhestein der zweite heal (priester) ging zu selben zeit offline darauf meine der Sectank "kk bin dann auch mal weg scheiß gruppe hir ey keiner ne ahnung vom game". Alter ich dachte mir was geht mit den noobs ich glaube mir wird übel, schreibt mich der Sectank an und meint er bekommt von mir 1k gold weil er besser is als ich -.- sorry blizz das isn fail. /2 is sowieso fürn a**** weil:
> 
> ***Micheals Magic-raid Offen***
> ***ICC 25 HM Clear EQC OgBank***
> ...


Wenn es wirklich eine gute PDK 10er Grp gewesen wäre, dann wäre das was Du schilderst NICHT passiert.
Gute Gruppen zeichnen sich durch Zusammenhalt und den Willen gemeinsam etwas zu erreichen aus, und durch Kommunikation ( wann muss wer weg und wie kann man ihn ersetzen z.B. ).
Und zu dem Spam im Chat - who cares?
Gilden-VZ des Vertrauens ansprechen und glücklich sein.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht?
1. Mein Chef fordert mich zu wenig
2. Du kommst von Hölzchen auf Stöckchen und von Stöckchen auf Baum, komm mal auf den Punkt, willst Du jammern weil Du zu wenig verdient oder weil WoW Dich nervt?


LG
Chi


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (2. Juni 2010)

ich fände das nicht gut wen man sich im blizzardshop z.b. t10 kaufen könnte wäre einfach zu simpel dann kann sich wirklich jeder die stes kaufen dann brauchen die auch keine raids mehr erstellen


----------



## Unkill (2. Juni 2010)

Ich denke man wird keine Ausrüstung kaufen können, denn es ist ja ein Pet Shop, und kein Gear Shop, und ich glaube im FAQ stand auch dass soetwas nie eingeführt wird.


----------



## Chiary (2. Juni 2010)

Es stand auch mal geschrieben das man auf einem PvP Server nur einen Allianzler ODER Hordler erstellen könnte, ist auch Geschichte.
Oder das ein Chartransfer nur von PvP auf PvP bzw PvE möglich sei, nicht aber von PvE auf PvP, auch Geschichte.


----------

